# Who's in Fife and what car?



## AaronGTi

Lets do a Fife thread, seeing as theres an Aberdeen one :thumb:.

I'm from Methil.
Heres the motor.


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 is in dunfermline.. hes got a evo 6 in white.
and a clio 172 that will NEVER EVER see the engine put in it... lazy bugger!! 
:wave: hiya calum old mate :thumb: :lol:


----------



## brycieboy

Leven originally now in Dalgety Bay or inbetween picking up/dropping off the son 
currently driving a modded caddy 2k ravenna blue


----------



## Deeg

AaronGTi said:


> Lets do a Fife thread, seeing as theres an Aberdeen one :thumb:.
> 
> I'm from Methil.
> Heres the motor.


Dont happen to know a Keith Boyd do you, I know he was from around that area and was in to the car scene quite a bit. Used to know the family a few years ago.

Used to be a joiner I think it was and I think he had a fiesta then had a MG ZR I think from memory.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

im in methil


----------



## calum001

CraigQQ said:


> calum001 is in dunfermline.. hes got a evo 6 in white.
> and a clio 172 that will NEVER EVER see the engine put in it... lazy bugger!!
> :wave: hiya calum old mate :thumb: :lol:


i don't even get the chance to post myself these days !! :lol:

but yeh what he said (and the 172 cup WILL be ready for the track by the start of next season )

quick pic of the Evo (not got many of the clio as it's in bits)


----------



## AaronGTi

brycieboy said:


> Leven originally now in Dalgety Bay or inbetween picking up/dropping off the son
> currently driving a modded caddy 2k ravenna blue


I've seen your caddy in Leven before and its a peach man.


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> im in methil


Aye you're just across from Kirkland eh. My old school.


----------



## amiller

I'm in Fife a few days a week (Carnock).

Will pop up a couple of photos this evening of the Golf. :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy

calum001 said:


>


Ooohh... Where's this road? Looks fun, and good for photos!


----------



## Stevoraith

Love Lup GTI's, red looks great compared to the usual silver :thumb:

I'm in Kirkcaldy.

This is my motor;









Which has these rims over the winter;









And you're just as likely to see me smoking about in the wifes car;









Which will be rocking a set of 17in Audi rims over the winter.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

AaronGTi said:


> Aye you're just across from Kirkland eh. My old school.


thats right across from kirkland and that was my school aswell


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> thats right across from kirkland and that was my school aswell


Aye mate. Drove past today seen you working away, will pop in soon:thumb:


----------



## calum001

lobotomy said:


> Ooohh... Where's this road? Looks fun, and good for photos!


Applecross oop north mate, it's amazing up there.....


----------



## evobaz

I'm in Kincardine and drive this (on nice summer days) and a Passat TDI or Fiesta TDCI at all other times.

(Calum - what did you do fuel wise up there? Can't see there being much V-Power oop there. Bootles of Octane booster i presume








)


----------



## brycieboy

AaronGTi said:


> I've seen your caddy in Leven before and its a peach man.


Cheers bud give us a wave nxt time


----------



## brycieboy

Black Magic Detail said:


> thats right across from kirkland and that was my school aswell


Mine too i was at school wi your missus Stevie might not remember me names Bryce


----------



## ChuckH

Another Member from Fife...


----------



## k9vnd

dunfermline for me, not much pics of the motor but you'll notice it as its always gleaming or if erratic then the gf will be behind the wheel!


----------



## Captain Pugwash

I am in Fife as well down Rosyth way

and here is my old thing also up on the Applecross road


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice one lads


----------



## AaronGTi

brycieboy said:


> Cheers bud give us a wave nxt time


Will do Brycie:thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Live in Balmullo and commute to work in Markinch :car:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

brycieboy said:


> Mine too i was at school wi your missus Stevie might not remember me names Bryce


hi bryce ,i do remember you from the school days ,very nice van btw :thumb:


----------



## stevie211

kelty here :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi

Must be more fifers...


----------



## Mtpagey

From Kirkcaldy:

Sunny and dry use only:

































My old daily, currently hidden away in my lock-up as being put back to standard inside and sold:

























My current (filthy) daily, random pic but only one i have:


----------



## Gazjs

Kirkcaldy here


----------



## t180black

From Anster & drive a Leon FR 170tdi :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi

t180black said:


> From Anster & drive a Leon FR 170tdi :wave:


I've uploaded your attachment to PB.









Nice Leon mate.


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> From Kirkcaldy:
> 
> Sunny and dry use only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old daily, currently hidden away in my lock-up as being put back to standard inside and sold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current (filthy) daily, random pic but only one i have:


Big fan of the Brakes & bay mate :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Martin, think your latest daily, the 206 would work better with a passenger door mate.. coming up to winter that might be freezing in there :lol:


----------



## evobaz

Here's a pic of my engine bay


----------



## AaronGTi

evobaz said:


> Here's a pic of my engine bay


Show off!


----------



## evobaz

AaronGTi said:


> Show off!


:lol::thumb:

Didn't think about posting a pic of the engine bay until I saw the one further up the page


----------



## Phil23

I'm in Crossford, currently got these 


















and a black Civic Type S that I don't appear to have a picture of........


----------



## k9vnd

Should arrange a fife meet when the time and weather's good, that's if anyone would turn up or interested!.


----------



## AaronGTi

couped said:


> Should arrange a fife meet when the time and weather's good, that's if anyone would turn up or interested!.


What you got in mind Couped?

What does everything else think?


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> What you got in mind Couped?
> 
> What does everything else think?


Depend's what everyone wanted to do! the weathers obviously going to be on a downside soon so probably best kicking off next year, You have to take in mind some younger members just want to hang about in car parks and others want a meet and drive for a pint or a munch.. this in mind not everyones got the cash so i would suggest a mcdonalds and car park meet first,lets us all see the cars/the drivers and names to faces..then we can kick things off mabey attend shows/days out if folk aint already involved in other clubs.
Now am no n.e.d but ad suggest the a park n ride failing the weather turned nasty and an odeon meet on a sunday afternoon if the weather was fair, or a simple park up and coffee at southqueensferry!...


----------



## k9vnd

CraigQQ said:


> Martin, think your latest daily, the 206 would work better with a passenger door mate.. coming up to winter that might be freezing in there :lol:


And here's me thinking he took out the optional extra of air conditioning!!!..


----------



## AaronGTi

couped said:


> Depend's what everyone wanted to do! the weathers obviously going to be on a downside soon so probably best kicking off next year, You have to take in mind some younger members just want to hang about in car parks and others want a meet and drive for a pint or a munch.. this in mind not everyones got the cash so i would suggest a mcdonalds and car park meet first,lets us all see the cars/the drivers and names to faces..then we can kick things off mabey attend shows/days out if folk aint already involved in other clubs.
> Now am no n.e.d but ad suggest the a park n ride failing the weather turned nasty and an odeon meet on a sunday afternoon if the weather was fair, or a simple park up and coffee at southqueensferry!...


Sounds spot on chap :thumb:

Can stand in McDonalds car park and count the defects that need removed from my car haha


----------



## k9vnd

Let's get xmas out the way and look into it when we get the better weather hopefully febuary through then arrange something there on. I know it's a detailing site but how many would be interested in a rolling road day? gets us out, mixed arrange of cars and a little insight just to make sure the car's are running as well as they look!


----------



## evobaz

There was a RR day arranged not long ago at Extreme Motorsport in Whitburn and it never got a very great turnout. Think 3 folk had expressed an interest on the thread for having their cars dyno'd.

Worth a try though. Where would you have it? 

Performance HQ in Dalgety Bay? (Formerly Dastek). They've got a state of the art Mainline Dyno.


----------



## Mtpagey

AaronGTi said:


> Big fan of the Brakes & bay mate :thumb:


Cheers, only manage to stay that way cause the car's barely used. Left hand caliper has some hairline cracks in the paint so think they'll be stripped over winter and im gonna get them re-furbed. The re-furb will hopefully get rid of the light braking squeel too (common problem on this upgrade )



CraigQQ said:


> Martin, think your latest daily, the 206 would work better with a passenger door mate.. coming up to winter that might be freezing in there :lol:





couped said:


> And here's me thinking he took out the optional extra of air conditioning!!!..


Haha!

Would be up for a meet at some point. Like everyone else though I've got one eye on xmas coming up so would be best planned for early next year i'd say.


----------



## rowbo

awrite lads !

im ross from leven and i drive a civic type R , aaron ive seen you around and im sure i passed you yesterday on college street

heres my motor




























im a member on civinfo where we have quite a few meets and would be good to meet some guys from here too so i can pick some brains to help me get rid of my swirls


----------



## AaronGTi

rowvo said:


> awrite lads !
> 
> im ross from leven and i drive a civic type R , aaron ive seen you around and im sure i passed you yesterday on college street
> 
> heres my motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a member on civinfo where we have quite a few meets and would be good to meet some guys from here too so i can pick some brains to help me get rid of my swirls


Welcome to DW Ross.
You maybe did pass me yesterday mate :thumb:
Civic looks good, nice n glossy.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

am inverkiething

few pics of mine with a couple of coats o vics concours


----------



## AaronGTi

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> am inverkiething
> 
> few pics of mine with a couple of coats o vics concours


Looking good, nice plate :thumb:


----------



## Mikee

I'm in leven too,


----------



## AaronGTi

^^^ Looking good mate, where about is that? Car park next to the high street?
Seems there's a few local lads on here, any more??


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Stay in Glenrothes and work in markinch



















:thumb:


----------



## Mikee

AaronGTi said:


> ^^^ Looking good mate, where about is that? Car park next to the high street?
> Seems there's a few local lads on here, any more??


Yeah I used to live down there.

Car is approx 265bhp/325lbf 

Also have an A3 black edition that's the wife and dogs motor


----------



## rowbo

Mikee said:


> I'm in leven too,


i recognise that shiny baby 

youve probably seen me too , i run with a carbon fibre wrapped bonnet now which isnt in my pics









like this


----------



## AaronGTi

^^ you'll be easy to spot then


----------



## k9vnd

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> am inverkiething
> 
> few pics of mine with a couple of coats o vics concours


Nice to see you showing it off daz!:wave:


----------



## cfherd

In Dunfermline myself, well sort of. Duloch.


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good mate, you must be about 2 mins from my work then. Amazon.


----------



## rossmuir1978

Im Round the corner from "CFHERD" above !

here is my motors

work









play










cheers

Ross


----------



## AaronGTi

More people adding to this thread  

Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Mtpagey

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good mate, you must be about 2 mins from my work then. Amazon.


And your work is only two minutes from my work, down pitrevie industrial estate. I work at FMC Technologies (where the wind turbine appeared the other month)


----------



## AaronGTi

Small world :thumb:

Should organize some sort of a meet guys.
After xmas..


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

couped said:


> Nice to see you showing it off daz!:wave:


cheers couped hows things


----------



## dunfyguy

in dunfermline, did have a reg 207 gti but now got black 207 gti Forge showcar, need good clean and detail soon though! and some new pics!


----------



## k9vnd

rossmuir1978 said:


> Im Round the corner from "CFHERD" above !
> 
> here is my motors
> 
> work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ross


Nice collection, worked in a few house's round the corner and have noticed your out washing everytime ive passed will stop and give a shout next time!


----------



## AaronGTi

Theres more Fifers in here than this guys


----------



## Phil23

AaronGTi said:


> Theres more Fifers in here than this guys


We're shy...................:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Phil23 said:


> We're shy...................:lol::lol::lol:


Must be  :lol:


----------



## DuncanMon

I'm a Fifer, always have been. From Windygates, 21, went to Kirkland near BMD (see you all over) and often around in Leven area. In kirkcaldy and further often and I recognize alot of the cars in this thread so far. 

I drive an 07 plate (YC07 EWE) Metallic Black Fiesta 1.25, and right now it's like it's been through a field! Absolutely caked in mud. Only thing that gives it away as a detailed car is the always superb beading of my windows (only thing I've cleaned for last 2 months and probably next 2!).


----------



## AaronGTi

Pics of said muddy Fiesta


----------



## rowbo

aaron , was that you i was behind at the bawbee roundabout last night (27th) just after 6 ? driver turned round and had a good look lol


----------



## AaronGTi

Aye probably mate, was it you aye?


----------



## rowbo

aye mate , wasnt sure if it was you or no so i didnt flash or peep


----------



## craigy123

Craig from Fife aswell, a wee place called Ceres. Few pics of my Edition30


































































































































and my winter hack while the golf is off the road away from all the salt


----------



## Geetarman

I'm in Rosyth currently driving an ST220, just realised I've only got the one pic of it! Need to sort that as soon as I get a decent weekend.


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent stuff lads!
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234

Im in Dunfermline :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

^^^ Stunning! Love that colour btw :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Im in Kinghorn and her indoors daily is this








I can be seen in either of these


----------



## evobaz

[email protected] said:


> Nice 5 mate:thumb: Are you on MLR?
> 
> MK2 is tidy aswell :driver:


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice collection Neil :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

evobaz said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 5 mate:thumb: Are you on MLR?
> 
> MK2 is tidy aswell :driver:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,Im not never got round to it, the cars previous owner was an mlr member thought and i bought it off there
Click to expand...


----------



## evobaz

[email protected] said:


> evobaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,Im not never got round to it, the cars previous owner was an mlr member thought and i bought it off there
> 
> 
> 
> You should get yourself signed up. Its a decent site with plenty of very helpful folk and masses of useful information. Some good discounts and group buys too. Sometimes really good banter on there too. Get yourself along to the Scottish meets - we dont bite:thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## k9vnd

b9rgo1234 said:


> Im in Dunfermline :thumb:


Stunning motor, seen at abbey car's?..... was looking at chris's zaf gsi when looking for the family car while back:thumb:
Loved the leon for myself but no chance fitting 3 kids seats and 2 buggy's in the back:lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Geetarman said:


> I'm in Rosyth currently driving an ST220, just realised I've only got the one pic of it! Need to sort that as soon as I get a decent weekend.


Spied this a few time's, nice stunning example in the flesh if it's yourself!


----------



## Geetarman

couped said:


> Spied this a few time's, nice stunning example in the flesh if it's yourself!


:lol: Cheers mate though its in a bit of a state at the mo really need a good weekend to get it back to the way it should be, but then it might not be mine


----------



## AaronGTi

Think everyone's cars are a disgrace just now especially mine.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

AaronGTi said:


> Think everyone's cars are a disgrace just now especially mine.


cant see mine for the 1" of frost :doublesho


----------



## evobaz

Black Magic Detail said:


> cant see mine for the 1" of frost :doublesho


My cars got no frost due to the gritters that regularly pass spreading grit at f'kin NECK HEIGHT


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> cant see mine for the 1" of frost :doublesho


:doublesho isnt yours tucked up in that studio of yours


----------



## Black Magic Detail

AaronGTi said:


> :doublesho isnt yours tucked up in that studio of yours


no,range rover sport in there right now :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> no,range rover sport in there right now :thumb:


Ahh, good stuff :thumb: busy busy :buffer:


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Think everyone's cars are a disgrace just now especially mine.


ERMMM.....








:lol::lol:
Come on santa's just been, couldn't resist:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

couped said:


> ERMMM.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:
> Come on santa's just been, couldn't resist:lol:


hmmm I suppose  you must have a nice garage to play in though :buffer: 

I seen the pics in the Wolf's section, looking bloody good btw :thumb:
The Wolf's polishes don't get much coverage on here which is a shame because you've onbiously had some cracking results with them!!!!!!!!


----------



## k9vnd

Cheer's aaron, to be fair it's the old man's garage and can only fit the rear and front in at a time,hence only the rear's been done so far lol.
Stunning polish's and an ideal replacement for my 3m kit as scraping the bottle's.
Yep the pic here its just simple wash,clay trying out the wolf's then a one coat of the cg 50/50!, stunning result so cnt wait for better weather.


----------



## k9vnd

On the note the wp-2n with a black finishing via da took every swirl and scratch off the chrome strip,very suprising! but replaced tonight with a vxr badged strip!


----------



## AaronGTi

Looks amazin mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

couped said:


> ERMMM.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:
> Come on santa's just been, couldn't resist:lol:


pics of said disgrace that is my own car!










:lol: :driver:


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> pics of said disgrace that is my own car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :driver:


:lol: come on we all love a dirty motor now and again!...

Bloody weather and fife council spreading the salty grit down on good day's and f**k all on the worse day's, typical.

Mind you, beat's the 2" of sand they tried to pass us off with last year:lol:

And mine dnt look like the pic now! 2 day's in and that graft was for nowt!


----------



## Lou_m

Another from Fife.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

nice car lou


----------



## belly

Hi David here, reside in Rosyth and here is my car:




























It's not looking like that just now but with the new goodies I got for Christmas, I can hopefully have it looking better.


----------



## mikey_d

couple of our cars. iv had that many cars iv lost count lol this is my 20th subaru not had time to give it a good clean...









my old type r scooby









my old integra









old ep3









our current current evo and old track slag









old golf gttdi









old glanza









old bmw









old evo









just a few of the cars i have owned in the last year hahaha.

i stay in doluch dunfermline so if you see the evo or black scoob give us a flash (headlights only) haha


----------



## AaronGTi

^^^ excellent collection of motors there mate :thumb:


----------



## mikey_d

cheers budy will get a few of my others/older ones up when i dig them out 

allways buying selling/swaping ect only had that white teg 6 days lol


----------



## Archer189

In Dunfermline


----------



## b9rgo1234

Archer189 said:


> In Dunfermline


Im sure I've seen that car. It has the wheels highly polished, almost chrome?
Its a stunning example :thumb:


----------



## Archer189

Original wheels had the diamond cut removed and then progressively polished. The wheels have not been re-lacquered as this causes problems eventually. Just plenty of elbow grease with polishing pads and final blast with a Dremel.


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> cheers budy will get a few of my others/older ones up when i dig them out
> 
> allways buying selling/swaping ect only had that white teg 6 days lol


Good collection and spotted a few doing the round's, sure the glanza get's about too seen on a fair few occasion's now and a cracking wee motor.
Did you have the mk3 astra gsi too by any chance?


----------



## mikey_d

na no gsi m8. that glanza is up dundee way now.


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> na no gsi m8. that glanza is up dundee way now.


Has your evo still got the graphics applied?... seen one earlier

Lad in dunfermline has the glanza, same reg matey, his mate also drive's a white one with white alloys both stay in the duloch area too so keep your eyes open for it, spoke to the lads at tesco petrol station on tuesday.


----------



## mikey_d

never knew it was back doun here i sold it to a guy in dundee i stay just along from tesco. just sold the yellow evo as well and we have now baught a yellow evo 7 and a white evo 4 wich is for sale the yellow evo 5 is now in inverness


----------



## dunfyguy

anyone heading along to the dunfermline cruise tonight??


----------



## AaronGTi

Any more info? I'm at work just now but could swing past if it's on til after 11.


----------



## Brian.

Hullo awbody. I am in Kirkcaldy.

My daily, 306 Rallye. This isn't the most recent pic, the plate will read T16 BTM, which used to be on a 206 GTi 180...miss that car but needs must when attempting to save for a hoose!










309 Goodwood










Miami Blue 309 GTi










Oh and another 309 GTi, but a phase 1 and needs a bit of work.


----------



## AaronGTi

Like your Pugs then :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

I know where you live Brian :wave: Nice rallye! Have you seen the red one that goes about the town with the reg R7 LYE i think it is? 

Used to see the pug parked up on the drive and the blue/green 309's across the street when up seeing my girlfriend as they stayed just round the corner (across from the guy who had the black Carrera).

Going to miss my white VTS, guys coming to pick it up tommorow. Blue one is also for sale but onwards and upwards as they say. Just need to decide what one to replace the two of them with


----------



## ohms12

Been meaning to post for a while now, keep forgetting! I'm from Dunfermline, currently live just round from the train station.


----------



## dunfyguy

ohms12, if u mean the town railway station so am i, whinhill off woodmill road.


----------



## k9vnd

dunfyguy said:


> anyone heading along to the dunfermline cruise tonight??


GOD!! Our ****hole of a town has a ned gathering:doublesho, where? lol... tesco's has taken over the carpark's for the cowboy's:lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning collection of pugs brian, got my eye on a fair few when i did all the pluming & heating work in the new unit for ecosse a good few years back now, think i was only an apprentice at the time so am going way back!


----------



## ohms12

dunfyguy said:


> ohms12, if u mean the town railway station so am i, whinhill off woodmill road.


Hah, round the corner from you mate! I'm on Brucefield Avenue. What are you driving? I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## dunfyguy

black 207 gti, reg ends in MLF


----------



## Brian.

Mtpagey said:


> I know where you live Brian :wave: Nice rallye! Have you seen the red one that goes about the town with the reg R7 LYE i think it is?
> 
> Used to see the pug parked up on the drive and the blue/green 309's across the street when up seeing my girlfriend as they stayed just round the corner (across from the guy who had the black Carrera).
> 
> Going to miss my white VTS, guys coming to pick it up tommorow. Blue one is also for sale but onwards and upwards as they say. Just need to decide what one to replace the two of them with


Ah right, nice one!  I have seen R7 LYE in Kirkcaldy yeah, funnily enough every time I have seen it, it has been parked at ASDA. Not sure if the person works there or if it's just co-incidental?

Onwards and upwards indeed. I think I am in need in something a bit special after my Rallye to be honest since I am living without electric windows, air con etc so I can save up n put pennies in the bank. To be fair, I should just be driving about in a 309 and use the rallye funds for a deposit too but 309's aren't the best daily driver's these days. The blue one's on coilovers and the ride quality just isn't funny anymore, albeit it goes around corners like nothing else I have ever driven.


----------



## Guest

Im Aaron from Dunfermline, Fife.

Own a *VW Polo 9N3 *. Also had a Vauxhall Combo van for my detailing business but now settled down so had to sell up. Here's my car if anyone has seen it.










I do recongise a few on here, white evo, gti, pug etc. Its great to see people who are local


----------



## AaronGTi

This threads been extremely popular since I started it not so long ago.
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I've got a huge soft spot for Lupo GTI's, yours is a proper immaculate example.. as there quite rare nowadays!


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks mate, a few subtle changes have been made.


























My car isn't perfect and it is 10 years old now but It's a great wee car with huge potential.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

cars lookin great arron, the new wheels very nice


----------



## rowbo

i passed your lupo yesterday aaron parked up sycamore , they wheels look wicked !


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> cars lookin great arron, the new wheels very nice





rowbo said:


> i passed your lupo yesterday aaron parked up sycamore , they wheels look wicked !


Cheers lads


----------



## rowbo

Mikee said:


> I'm in leven too,


i was behind you last night turning in at casan !

you went right and i went left , was going to flash  even in the dark your car looked :thumb:


----------



## Mikee

thanks buddy, I dunno where casan is though lol


----------



## AaronGTi

Mikee said:


> thanks buddy, I dunno where casan is though lol


The Broom :lol:


----------



## Mikee

Ahh I know now  lol

Lived here 5 years and still useless!

Should have flashed buddy 

Ps new purchases


----------



## Black Magic Detail

like the wheel bolts ,nice


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good Mike


----------



## Phil23

Archer189 said:


> In Dunfermline


Seen you a few times!!:thumb:, usually when I'm driving my Pajero. Are you on the E46Zone ?. Not sticking any current pics of my 320d up as 130 mile a day is beggining to take it's toll!! :lol::lol:

Beautiful car by the way :argie:


----------



## seany

Hey I'm Sean from Dunfermline, got a cooper s.


----------



## dunfyguy

looking good seany! will need keep eye out for u!


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice Mini Sean :thumb:


----------



## seany

Cheers guys!
Also it doesn't have that sticker on the back anymore, it's got a new Audi carbon suercharged badge on the right side.
Will get pics up when it gets a proper wash, dam salty Dunfermline roads!!


----------



## dunfyguy

i've given up trying to keep car clean this now with the state of our roads in dunfermline!


----------



## seany

What you driving? I will probably have seen you around.


----------



## Archer189

Phil23 said:


> Seen you a few times!!:thumb:, usually when I'm driving my Pajero. Are you on the E46Zone ?. Not sticking any current pics of my 320d up as 130 mile a day is beggining to take it's toll!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Beautiful car by the way :argie:


Not on E46Zone but I am on M3Cutters


----------



## Guest

Dunfermline's roads aren't just filthy, there pothole central


----------



## k9vnd

U wern't trying to get up my vxr's a*se today were u seany?......think the bloke was trying to see the minis reflection in the boot, forced me to give it a tickle:lol::driver:


----------



## k9vnd

Aaron them rim's suit that to a t..... bonnet bra and it will be the mutt's nut's!


----------



## dunfyguy

black peugeot 207gti seany


----------



## Bigstuff

Spend some of my time in Fife.

Driving a B6 Passat TDi maintained by Star Performance in Dysart.


----------



## AaronGTi

Bigstuff said:


> Spend some of my time in Fife.
> 
> Driving a B6 Passat TDi maintained by Star Performance in Dysart.


Can vouch for Star, they maintain mine too


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> Aaron them rim's suit that to a t..... bonnet bra and it will be the mutt's nut's!


Cheers Kev


----------



## seany

k9vnd said:


> U wern't trying to get up my vxr's a*se today were u seany?......think the bloke was trying to see the minis reflection in the boot, forced me to give it a tickle:lol::driver:


May have been me haha, I had a serious case of road rage yesterday.
Can't remember seeing a vxr though, I do like a bit sport with the vxrs as they tend to get a shock when they cant get away lol:driver:
I do apologise if it was me though


----------



## seany

Seems there'd loads of people in Fife, we should get a little meet organised one night.


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> May have been me haha, I had a serious case of road rage yesterday.
> Can't remember seeing a vxr though, I do like a bit sport with the vxrs as they tend to get a shock when they cant get away lol:driver:
> I do apologise if it was me though


Musn't have been you then mate, lol you would have mabey caught up


----------



## seany

There is a couple the same as mine running around the town could have been one of them, one of them demolished me a few months ago lol.
I think one of the more senior member should organise a little meet, would be good to put faces to names and cars.


----------



## AaronGTi

Everyone Thank the above post if a meet in the future interests you


----------



## rowbo

some us from civinfo forum are getting together tomorrow (monday) night at fife leisure park in dunfermline about 7pm if anyone fancies dropping by to say hello  we will be up by dobbies 

Aaron i passed your car again up sycamore today , dude you park the furthest away from a kerb ive ever seen lol i just got the bus past yer wee lupo


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> There is a couple the same as mine running around the town could have been one of them, one of them demolished me a few months ago lol.
> I think one of the more senior member should organise a little meet, would be good to put faces to names and cars.


Think were on our own here, sure aaron will get some idea's going for u fella's:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Hahaha can't be too careful Ross with the new rims 
You sure it wasn't Kirke Park? I'm never at Sycamore Avenue n buses dont go up n down my own street lol.

Don't think my car would fit in with the civic boys lol.


----------



## seany

Looking good then! I don't think my car would fit in either lol Ross were you not at performance hq with us for a rr day last year? With the supercharged Jordan and a load of other hondas.


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> Hahaha can't be too careful Ross with the new rims
> You sure it wasn't Kirke Park? I'm never at Sycamore Avenue n buses dont go up n down my own street lol.
> 
> Don't think my car would fit in with the civic boys lol.


sycamore/kirke park same to me lol



seany said:


> Looking good then! I don't think my car would fit in either lol Ross were you not at performance hq with us for a rr day last year? With the supercharged Jordan and a load of other hondas.


yeah that was me bud 

Not about fitting in lads  i love a perv at aw kinds of motors


----------



## seany

I might take a donder up if Im not busy, I only stay two seconds away.
Also spotted kev up by the odeon on my way to pick up the Mrs, tried to give a wave lol


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> I might take a donder up if Im not busy, I only stay two seconds away.
> Also spotted kev up by the odeon on my way to pick up the Mrs, tried to give a wave lol


If that was the night seany was heading to duloch to pick the laddie up from football, around 6.15?..
Didn't notice buddy sorry:car:

Or if the car was dirty it wasn't me!..:lol: mine's is 99.9% spankin nomatter the weather


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> If that was the night seany was heading to duloch to pick the laddie up from football, around 6.15?..
> Didn't notice buddy sorry:car:
> 
> Or if the car was dirty it wasn't me!..:lol: *mine's is 99.9% spankin nomatter the weather*


Haha mine is 99.9% boggin whatever the weather  lol


----------



## k9vnd

:lol: cnt help it at the moment, with the car being black am back n forth trying different way's and finishing each panel with different finish's... think ive got problem's!.... well if the wife want's a divorce i know iv'e went too far..


----------



## seany

Was around 5:15 as I was picking the Mrs up from work at bannatynes. Was Deffo you as I saw the plate, and yes the car was clean lol.


----------



## dunfyguy

seany, were u coming out of linburn road tonight at about 6.20ish???


----------



## seany

Yeah buddy i stay down there, that was me and the Mrs heading up to papa joes lol,


----------



## davec

hi guys
i'm in dunfermline (duloch park area), if you see either a shiny (but swirly!) blue 1999 merc clk320 or a possibly shiny light blue honda jazz (with 2 huge dogs in the back) its me!!
i'm getting my first DA polisher early next week and i wouldnt mind some pointers in using it if anyone fancies giving me a hand? i work shifts and would be more than nappy to return the favour anytime.


----------



## dunfyguy

sean, that it was ur car, love the colour of it!

davec, welcome! be interested in learning about the DA as well, the polisher not the football team, already know they are crap lol


----------



## davec

my pride and joy.


----------



## davec

the wifes wee run around


----------



## seany

Liking the merc Dave, i stay pretty much just round the corner in linburn grove.
Should get a few of us out one night for a wee photo shoot.


----------



## davec

dont suppose youve used a DA polisher before seany have you?
i'm looking for some moral support when i get one next week!!


----------



## davec

oh, meant to say seany i'm up in beauly crescent.


----------



## AaronGTi

So, Myself & Stevie from Black Magic Detail (DW Supporter) have been very busy since early morning Friday.
A full correction detail plus engine bay on my Tornado-Red VW Lupo GTI.

Some teaser pics prior to a full write up in the showroom.


























































These are just a few random shots I have on my phone, I have over 300 HQ images from the detail on my laptop and will hopefully have a write up done tomorrow night.

We had out work cut out for the 4 days the car was in the studio, the paint was just silly hard but we got there, and the results speak for themselves.

To say I'm happy with the end result is an under statement, IMO Black Magic Detail are the pinnacle of car care in Fife, Stevie is a true pro, always striving to give his customers the best possible experience.

I regularly pop in the BMD studio for a chat and a cuppa etc and every car I've seen complete is finished at the highest possible standard.


----------



## Ravinder

I'll be taking my car there hopefully by end of next month as she should be back on the road by then!


----------



## AaronGTi

Ravinder said:


> I'll be taking my car there hopefully by end of next month as she should be back on the road by then!


Nice one.

Your car will be well looked after no doubt about that :thumb:


----------



## davec

looking good buddy


----------



## Mtpagey

Nice improvement Darren 

With it being such a nice day today i got the VTS out for a run through to Pitreavie, took a deposit on it a few weeks ago so its days with me are numbered now.

On the plus side I put down a deposit on a new toy at the weekend there, so hopefully will only be relegated to having one car for a couple of days.

Dave if you need some moral support i could swing by and share what little i know :tumbleweed:


----------



## seany

I'll help if i can mate, can even practise on my car i:lol:f you want:buffer: :lol:
Give us a shout when your free and I will check my shifts.


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning result's there Aaron, hope you take extra precaution's to keep it that way for a while:detailer:

Can pop by some mondays dave between 5.30-6.30 as a spare hour waiting on the wee man finishing footy at duloch:thumb: 
Give's a pm with your number if you want :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers Kev  I wanted to do a write up on it tonight but Photobucket is mega playing up


----------



## davec

ok guys i'm off for 18 days starting next thurs, anytime you guys want a get together during that time, let me know.
also does anyone know anywhere near or in fife where you can buy detailing stuff (apart from halfords!)


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> ok guys i'm off for 18 days starting next thurs, anytime you guys want a get together during that time, let me know.
> also does anyone know anywhere near or in fife where you can buy detailing stuff (apart from halfords!)


I'd be up for a meet :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

count me in


----------



## seany

Me too. Prefer a Sunday as I'm Deffo off, but any night is good I suppose.
Also off all weekend this week.


----------



## Ravinder

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rowbo

what about sunday the 8th ?


----------



## dunfyguy

up for meet too!

essport up in baldridgeburn sells detailing stuff as well if want to stay away fae halfrauds!


----------



## k9vnd

dunfyguy said:


> up for meet too!
> 
> essport up in baldridgeburn sells detailing stuff as well if want to stay away fae halfrauds!


Not much to apply via da though unless its megs ultimate compound and megs wax's via finishing pad!..

Would be more rewarding heading to canbuslang and popping into chemical guy's.


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> what about sunday the 8th ?


You got a location in mind?

Or does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## ohms12

dunfyguy said:


> up for meet too!
> 
> essport up in baldridgeburn sells detailing stuff as well if want to stay away fae halfrauds!


What kinda stuff do they sell? It'd be handy to have somewhere local that sold some half decent stuff!

Also a meet could be a laugh I suppose..


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> You got a location in mind?
> 
> Or does anyone have any thoughts?


nice big car park somewhere

what about fife leisure park ? shouldnt be too busy up by dobbies

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...0&ll=56.07701,-3.395355&spn=0.000856,0.002642


----------



## AaronGTi

Anyone else??


----------



## dunfyguy

if its the 8th, i will be there for a bit but also going to knockhill watch my mate race in formula ford.


----------



## Mtpagey

Dobbies sounds good to me, as said there's plenty space up the back even on weekends and its actually a decent car park without holes everywhere! 

Long range forecast for the 8th isnt available yet but hopefully its dry


----------



## b9rgo1234

Hi guys :wave:
Would anyone in Dunfermline have a pair of 10mm or 15mm 5x112 wheel spacers they would be able to lend for a day or two?
Beer tokens waiting :thumb:

Cheers
Richard


----------



## AaronGTi

^^^ sumdy help the guy oot wi some spacers min :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234

Got a set of 10mm spacers from Essport this morning, and they were too small, so ordered 12mm. 
A preview of whats coming :thumb:


----------



## A9X SJ

Im from Glenrothes

Few of my old cars

Lupo GTI








Golf VR6








Golf GTI








Caddy









Current









If anyone wants to detail it for some practise feel free :doublesho


----------



## rowbo

b9rgo1234 said:


> Got a set of 10mm spacers from Essport this morning, and they were too small, so ordered 12mm.
> A preview of whats coming :thumb:


thats what i call stopping power :doublesho


A9X SJ said:


> Im from Glenrothes
> 
> Few of my old cars
> 
> Lupo GTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf VR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf GTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to detail it for some practise feel free :doublesho


i have a rotary i got for xmas but too scared to try it on my car haha might take you up on the practice panels offer


----------



## AaronGTi

b9rgo1234 said:


> Got a set of 10mm spacers from Essport this morning, and they were too small, so ordered 12mm.
> A preview of whats coming :thumb:


Brakes are mint mate :thumb: very nice!



A9X SJ said:


> Im from Glenrothes
> 
> Few of my old cars
> 
> Lupo GTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf VR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf GTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to detail it for some practise feel free :doublesho


Excellent collection of Dub's mate :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Better not park next to the valet guy, might just put his nose out of joint..lol..

Will see what i can do depending on time u guy's set, so sitting awaiting.


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> What kinda stuff do they sell? It'd be handy to have somewhere local that sold some half decent stuff!
> 
> Also a meet could be a laugh I suppose..


Essport dnt sell anything other than the new range of meg's, this include's the ultimate version of product's, more choice in halford's tobh. you won't get any da/rotary polish's or speed glaze ect ect.


----------



## seany

k9vnd said:


> Better not park next to the valet guy, might just put his nose out of joint..lol..
> 
> Will see what i can do depending on time u guy's set, so sitting awaiting.


The guy might not mind us parking all our clean motors next to him as people will thunk he's done them all :lol::lol:


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> The guy might not mind us parking all our clean motors next to him as people will thunk he's done them all :lol::lol:


:lol:better get the banner out! mind you he would benefit in coming over and getting some advice:lol:

Cruel i know


----------



## ohms12

Haha. Probably not a bad idea!



k9vnd said:


> Essport dnt sell anything other than the new range of meg's, this include's the ultimate version of product's, more choice in halford's tobh. you won't get any da/rotary polish's or speed glaze ect ect.


Fair enough, good to know though. Wonder if they stock any pads, doubt it though. Looking at getting a DA with the megs micro fibre kit - BMW paint + swirls + newbie = fear.

Wait till you see the stone chips on the front of mine too! I reckon the previous owner of my car must have had a 50 mile stone covered driveway - the front end is riddled with em.


----------



## davec

OK guys, my rotary arrives on tuesday, i'm off for 18 days as of thursday, does anyone want to come and give me some pointers on how best to use it cos i'm kinda nervous!!! weekdays only tho, the wife isnt that understanding of my new hobby!
PROFESSIONAL DETAILERS: i'm willing to work pay free for a day in exchange for a lesson on how to use this beastie!!


----------



## rowbo

davec said:


> OK guys, my rotary arrives on tuesday, i'm off for 18 days as of thursday, does anyone want to come and give me some pointers on how best to use it cos i'm kinda nervous!!! weekdays only tho, the wife isnt that understanding of my new hobby!
> PROFESSIONAL DETAILERS: i'm willing to work pay free for a day in exchange for a lesson on how to use this beastie!!


i would also like to attend please  i got a rotary for xmas but shyte scared to use it  did have a go today tho but on the slowest speed and only a couple of panels because i was too scared to do anymore although it turned out awesome ! sun was beating on the car all day so probably couldnt have done it all anyway
this is what i ended up with , i washed with AG shampoo and polished with megs ultimate compound


----------



## dunfyguy

i'd be up for coming along too, plan on buying a DA soon so appreciate any help and advice!


----------



## k9vnd

Would be honest with you, but why didn't you guy's go into a da option before a rotary?.. 
Only advice i would give is watch your compound's and choice of pad's, with the rotary it's seriously easy to make a boo boo. However slow speed's and trying your product's out with a finishing pad and working the pad's up ie polishing/cutting then i think you should.t be scared to break her in.


----------



## k9vnd

Think it would be cheeky if we asked the valet guy to borrow an extention for his generator the day of the meet?.....




LOL.


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> Wait till you see the stone chips on the front of mine too! I reckon the previous owner of my car must have had a 50 mile stone covered driveway - the front end is riddled with em.


Mate, everyone has stone chip's, you should see the front of my vx and it was resprayed 2 weeks before i bought it, can't be helped really!.. Am planning on doing a small how to as venturing ino the chip and stonechip repair's as of today.Then might have the ball's to try wet sand technique but tobh my motor's really in no need for it.


----------



## ohms12

Yeah, I know. Mine just seems so much worse than most other cars though, they're so deep! I'd be interested in learning how to fill them in properly though. Even if it takes me forever. 

What is it you'll be doing? Is it a stone chip repair business or something? as for wet sanding? A lot of effort - but some seriously stunning results.


----------



## Ravinder

I too would love some lessons. Just got myself a DA. Not used it all yet mainly as I have had no time! Working constantly. Not got any real time off until the end of May now when I have two weeks off! Seems like a long way away yet!


----------



## rowbo

k9vnd said:


> Would be honest with you, but why didn't you guy's go into a da option before a rotary?..
> Only advice i would give is watch your compound's and choice of pad's, with the rotary it's seriously easy to make a boo boo. However slow speed's and trying your product's out with a finishing pad and working the pad's up ie polishing/cutting then i think you should.t be scared to break her in.


i ended up with the rotary for xmas from the mrs so rather than exchanging it i decided to keep it and learn how to use it !

thats how i rolled yesterday , finishing pad and the slowest setting


----------



## AaronGTi

The rotary isnt the scary mofo prople on here make it out to be. 
Yes you can make mistakes but just keep the machine moving, pad flat to the surface and just concentrate on what your doing. You'll soon learn.


----------



## davec

reason i went for a rotary and not a DA was the condition of my bodywork and the fact that mercedes paint is so hard, looking on this and a few other forums the rotary seemed as if it'd cut thru the paint a lot easier than the DA yeah i know its easier with a DA but i think it'll be better in the long run with the rotary.


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> reason i went for a rotary and not a DA was the condition of my bodywork and the fact that mercedes paint is so hard, looking on this and a few other forums the rotary seemed as if it'd cut thru the paint a lot easier than the DA yeah i know its easier with a DA but i think it'll be better in the long run with the rotary.


A DA actually isnt easier..
You can correct far better, easier and quicker with a rotary.
A DA vibrates like crazy n withthe amount of pressure you have to apply to get some correction leaves your hands shaking like hell lol.
The DA is user friendly so thats why a lot go for DA before rotary.


----------



## davec

> A DA actually isnt easier..


should've maybe said more user friendly!!
you fancy giving me a hand aaron?


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> should've maybe said more user friendly!!
> you fancy giving me a hand aaron?


Sorry mate I'm not a pro and have only machined my own car and thats with the help of a pro. Although now I could probably pick up the machine and do your car no bother I wouldn't want to just incase anything was to happen it would be my fault. Sorry again mate :thumb:


----------



## davec

na, its fine aaron, i'd feel the same way i think. its fair enough if you make an ar*e of your own car but if its someone elses..!!


----------



## seany

I'm off on friday, if its sunny we could give it a blast if you like?
I've never used one but wouldn't mind trying and learning.


----------



## amchardy

:wave:

I'm originally from Cupar but living across in Edinburgh these days. Still make my way over to the Kingdom quite a bit though.


Picking up a new Mini JCW tomorrow. :driver:


----------



## davec

> I'm off on friday, if its sunny we could give it a blast if you like?
> I've never used one but wouldn't mind trying and learning.


sounds good buddy.


----------



## seany

amchardy said:


> :wave:
> 
> I'm originally from Cupar but living across in Edinburgh these days. Still make my way over to the Kingdom quite a bit though.
> 
> Picking up a new Mini JCW tomorrow. :driver:


Ooh pics when you get it!


----------



## amchardy

seany said:


> Ooh pics when you get it!


Of course :thumb:

Dealer is under very strict instruction not to go anywhere near with with a grubby sponge!


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking forward to pics of the Mini


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> A DA actually isnt easier..
> You can correct far better, easier and quicker with a rotary.
> A DA vibrates like crazy n withthe amount of pressure you have to apply to get some correction leaves your hands shaking like hell lol.
> The DA is user friendly so thats why a lot go for DA before rotary.


I dnt know aaron, am certainly no pro but with the correct combination of pad's and especially the correct set up of polish's and compound's then correction via da aint what you might make it to be. Ive corrected a fair few car's now via da and the only time ive brought out the rotary was on bmw paint and this was to correct a keying.

Everybody is different though and tobh after a few week's the paintwork does start to show some marking's again:lol::wall:


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> Yeah, I know. Mine just seems so much worse than most other cars though, they're so deep! I'd be interested in learning how to fill them in properly though. Even if it takes me forever.
> 
> What is it you'll be doing? Is it a stone chip repair business or something? as for wet sanding? A lot of effort - but some seriously stunning results.


No far from it, just testing a simple blob,wet sand and polish out and see what result's i get.Not started bar filling in some bit's here n there but on the black vec the more i look the more i see.
The wet sand will be front bumper, have the vxr front grill to put back on after taking it off over xmas but just not got round to taking the bumper off again.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Sorry mate I'm not a pro and have only machined my own car and thats with the help of a pro. Although now I could probably pick up the machine and do your car no bother I wouldn't want to just incase anything was to happen it would be my fault. Sorry again mate :thumb:


:lol:You would if it was via DA?...:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> I dnt know aaron, am certainly no pro but with the correct combination of pad's and especially the correct set up of polish's and compound's then correction via da aint what you might make it to be. Ive corrected a fair few car's now via da and the only time ive brought out the rotary was on bmw paint and this was to correct a keying.
> 
> Everybody is different though and tobh after a few week's the paintwork does start to show some marking's again:lol::wall:


Hi Kev,

No doubt the DA can correct, I just feel the rotary is a lot smoother and nicer to use.
I dont like how the DA vibrates like **** to be honest lol.
Your right though with the right polish n pad combo a DA will still correct :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

It's all down to the confidence of the user i suppose, when i first got mine it was right onto the 3m polish's which i thought were the bee's knee's, but few year later am back to da and wolf's range is doing what i feel better result's especially with finishing's although yes mabey a few passes more but enjoyable all the same.


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> It's all down to the confidence of the user i suppose, when i first got mine it was right onto the 3m polish's which i thought were the bee's knee's, but few year later am back to da and wolf's range is doing what i feel better result's especially with finishing's although yes mabey a few passes more but enjoyable all the same.


Are the Wolf's polishes pressure dependant then?


----------



## Mtpagey

amchardy said:


> Picking up a new Mini JCW tomorrow. :driver:


Must be new car season :speechles

I'll only have my VTS for another three or four weeks, will be gutted to see it go but the need to buy a clio V6 was too big :lol:


----------



## ohms12

k9vnd said:


> No far from it, just testing a simple blob,wet sand and polish out and see what result's i get.Not started bar filling in some bit's here n there but on the black vec the more i look the more i see.
> The wet sand will be front bumper, have the vxr front grill to put back on after taking it off over xmas but just not got round to taking the bumper off again.


Ah nice one - let us know how you get on mate! I'd like to try some time.

As for all this DA/Rotary chat - i'm looking at getting one, but I was thinking of getting a DA with the Megs MF system? I know it's hard BMW paint, but others seem to think it's good at tackling it. I don't know personally!

Just scared of overdoing it with a rotary, s'all. If there was somewhere vaguely local doing some sort of lessons i'd definitely go. Unfortunately, they only seem to go on in England...


----------



## AaronGTi

ohms12 said:


> Ah nice one - let us know how you get on mate! I'd like to try some time.
> 
> As for all this DA/Rotary chat - i'm looking at getting one, but I was thinking of getting a DA with the Megs MF system? I know it's hard BMW paint, but others seem to think it's good at tackling it. I don't know personally!
> 
> Just scared of overdoing it with a rotary, s'all. If there was somewhere vaguely local doing some sort of lessons i'd definitely go. Unfortunately, they only seem to go on in England...


The Megs MF system is pretty good however the pads dont last at all do if you do go for that I'd get at least 6-8 cutting discs. For refining I'd just use foam pads with your choice of finishing polish.


----------



## seany

I'm waiting on pics of this mini :driver:
It's a lovely day so no excuses, I'm going to anstruther with the mrs for a chippy and I wish to see pics on my return lol


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Are the Wolf's polishes pressure dependant then?


As far as am aware they are aaron, to an extent, the wp-3n will remove heavy scratching,bumper scuff's trolly mark's ect, the wp-5n is heavier and remove's with less pressure than wp-3n, however most correction ive done is wp-3n with various pad's and slightly more pressure.


----------



## davec

well had a quick go with the rotary today, done my bootlid, a bit of the rear quarter and a bit of the roof, jesus my arms hurt tonight. must be doing something wrong either that or all you professionals are built like popeye!!!


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> well had a quick go with the rotary today, done my bootlid, a bit of the rear quarter and a bit of the roof, jesus my arms hurt tonight. must be doing something wrong either that or all you professionals are built like popeye!!!


Machining is hard work.
I think people who are oblivious, dont fully understand or appreciate the work that goes in to a correction.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

try to relax as much as possible,with it being your 1st time you may have been a bit tense,but sore arms are par for the course when correcting paint


----------



## dunfyguy

yeh i did a bit on my old car and its not the laziest thing u will ever do!

how did the correction turn out so far dave?


----------



## k9vnd

Well ive had a s**t day, firstly finished work early so thought about tackling the door jam's and trying a little wet sanding, everything was going very well and suprisingly i got a hell of a mark's out from the front 2 passanger's door jam's. There was a little score which was sanded a little further, nothing rough or harsh but the score started to dissapear, then the undercoat appeared:doublesho:wall::wall::wall:..

Thankfully a quick hunt on vaux site and some kicker plate's for the door's will cover the slight mark up, saying that glad it wasn't the bonnet!..

WET SANDING?..on the back burner for a few more month's


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Black Magic Detail said:


> try to relax as much as possible,with it being your 1st time you may have been a bit tense,but sore arms are par for the course when correcting paint


I remember the time you said to me steve that your arms were hurting really bad the first couple of times you machined, bet you don't even notice now:buffer:

BTW missed your call today will give you a bell tomorrow


----------



## davec

> how did the correction turn out so far dave?


yeah, looking good so far, i think it'll need a few more hits to be 100% but i'm happy so far. for once i wish the sun would go away as i dont have access to a garage!!


----------



## k9vnd

davec said:


> yeah, looking good so far, i think it'll need a few more hits to be 100% but i'm happy so far. for once i wish the sun would go away as i dont have access to a garage!!


Dave already your doing it all wrong:wall:..

WHERE'S THE PIC'S


----------



## davec

pics in good time buddy!!!

what do you mean i'm doing it all wrong??!!!


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> pics in good time buddy!!!
> 
> what do you mean i'm doing it all wrong??!!!


Lol think he just means because you havent posted any pics so dont worry lol


----------



## k9vnd

davec said:


> pics in good time buddy!!!
> 
> what do you mean i'm doing it all wrong??!!!


YEP! Pics first, let's us see the job in hand and rougly how many cup's of tea will be needed during process:lol:


----------



## seany

Just gave the car another coat of purple haze, looking uber shiny right now.
Dave feel free to come and practice doing my roof as its got a few swirls ive noticed and a few marks from ****ing birds sitting on it


----------



## davec

ok folks here we go!! she's not perfect,still a few rds and swirls but i am absolutely stunned at the finish. especially since it was my first go of a machine polisher.

this is how she was, not bad, i try and keep on top of her (stop it!)

















apc at 1:10 to clean all the crap off









wheels soaked in bilberry 1:4









after a rinse it was time for the pre wash using a strong mix of cg wash n gloss









then washed using 2bm some fairy liquid and cg wash n gloss (no photos here)

onto the claying stage, clay was meguiars








after half the car done clay wasnt too bad









wheels were also clayed at this point (absolutely minging with tar, need some ironx)









time to crack on with the rotary using gtechnic p1 polish and cyc diamond cut blue pad









after a few hits i got this








good enough for me!!

car was then given more p1 using a white diamond pad to give these results








thats a reflection of the bootlid

















i'm going to wax it tomorrow and i'll post more pics then, hope you've enjoyed looking as much as i have doing it.


----------



## davec

hmm need to work on photo uploads!!!
any suggestions?!!


----------



## davec

> Dave feel free to come and practice doing my roof as its got a few swirls ive noticed and a few marks from ****ing birds sitting on it


pop up tomorrow if you want, you can try out the rotary, im up in beauly crescent (top end of aberdour rd heading for fordell firs)


----------



## seany

Looks mint mate, especially for your first go.
I might just do that, roof really needs a hit.
Try photobucket usually works for me.


----------



## AaronGTi

Get the pics uploaded to photobucket mate :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> Just gave the car another coat of purple haze, looking uber shiny right now.
> Dave feel free to come and practice doing my roof as its got a few swirls ive noticed and a few marks from ****ing birds sitting on it


Watch what your doing with this seany, i found 3 coats applied very thin and the dye from the wax has turnbed my rear spoiler into a midnight purple. Its the purple haze pro and baring in mind it's a stunning wax but i layered it very very thin and noticed tonight after giving the spoiler a test!:wall:


----------



## AaronGTi

I prefer sealants these days :thumb:


----------



## seany

k9vnd said:


> Watch what your doing with this seany, i found 3 coats applied very thin and the dye from the wax has turnbed my rear spoiler into a midnight purple. Its the purple haze pro and baring in mind it's a stunning wax but i layered it very very thin and noticed tonight after giving the spoiler a test!:wall:


I've been using it for years and never even noticed a change in colour, Deffo makes it shine and deepens the look of the paint..
It could be a flake in your paint that you never noticed before maybe??
Might be I'm just blind though lol. Ive got 3 coats on it the now, will have a proper look when i get up.
I find when I use it on the grey that it makes the blue and purple flakes pop more( you wouldn't know they were there 90% of the time)
Cheers for the heads up. Anyone fancy a wee photoshoot or recomend any good locations?


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> I've been using it for years and never even noticed a change in colour, Deffo makes it shine and deepens the look of the paint..
> It could be a flake in your paint that you never noticed before maybe??
> Might be I'm just blind though lol. Ive got 3 coats on it the now, will have a proper look when i get up.
> I find when I use it on the grey that it makes the blue and purple flakes pop more( you wouldn't know they were there 90% of the time)
> Cheers for the heads up. Anyone fancy a wee photoshoot or recomend any good locations?


Im up for a shoot.
Dont ask me to bring a camera cause im useless at taking pics :/
:thumb:


----------



## seany

I've only got my phone, my Nikon decided it wanted to swim one day lol.
Should still be a laugh though.


----------



## rowbo

perfect location along the standing stane road  its quite open and enough room for 4 or 5 cars maybe ! i was along there the other night and took these





































i only have a wee kodak compact camera but its 12 MP and takes some wicked shots


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good Ross


----------



## davec

Nice mate


----------



## dunfyguy

down on one of the jetty's at south and north queensferry is always a good location for a photoshoot.


----------



## davec

> Try photobucket usually works for me.


that was photobucket!!
i think its cos i had my phone on landscape mode, i'll try today on portrait. 
really need a digital camera!!


----------



## seany

Anyone fancy a wee shoot today while its sunny and my cars clean lol.


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> Anyone fancy a wee shoot today while its sunny and my cars clean lol.


Wish I could mate but I'm in bed dying wi a chest infection 
Another day :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy

seany said:


> Anyone fancy a wee shoot today while its sunny and my cars clean lol.


if the idiots queing up for petrol listened to the news and took note that there is to be no strike over easter weekend i would be available lol


----------



## davec

dunfyguy said:


> if the idiots queing up for petrol listened to the news and took note that there is to be no strike over easter weekend i would be available lol


the fact that the unions have to give 7 days notic of any strike anyway kinda makes a fool of these panic buyers, by the time the strike happens (if at all) they'll be needing a top up!!!


----------



## davec

ok, hopefully these photos turn out better than the last ones!!

after putting on a couple of layers of CG xxx hardcore wax i was left with this: 


> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg482/deefur/2012-03-30122112.jpg


















































I'm absolutely delighted with the results, as i said yesterday theres still a few wee scratches and swirls but overall i'm chuffed!
Any comments welcome!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good Dave :thumb:
How did you find the rotary?


----------



## davec

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good Dave :thumb:
> How did you find the rotary?


cheers mate, the rotary was a bugger on the first few attempts but after a while it was fine, no problems at all. 
:buffer:


----------



## rowbo

seany said:


> Anyone fancy a wee shoot today while its sunny and my cars clean lol.


just seen this  woulda been a good idea but ive been out cooking myself all day haha then cooking the BBQ


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> just seen this  woulda been a good idea but ive been out cooking myself all day haha then cooking the BBQ


Do you deliver???


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Do you deliver???


NA! just steak, meat and sausage's on the barbie:lol:


----------



## k9vnd

dunfyguy said:


> if the idiots queing up for petrol listened to the news and took note that there is to be no strike over easter weekend i would be available lol


Tell me about it, asda were out today as well as tesco and finaly managed to get diesel accross the bridge at the bp... panic panic panic, also seen a lad get a kickin over an argument while waiting in line driving into the shell at rosyth, hope it wasn't calum coz the lads mouth got him a good thumping!..


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> NA! just steak, meat and sausage's on the barbie:lol:


Ive been subject to toasting waffles n nutella last couple days :lol:
Canny be ****ed making anything else when am no feeling right lol

Bbq at Kevs hoose whos up for it? :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Kev you been to ASDA yet?????


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Kev you been to ASDA yet?????


Did batter through to the kirkcauldy one around an hour ago? Why? you still hinting for this barbie?


----------



## AaronGTi

Might be lol  I joke mate dont worry lol


----------



## CraigP

I'm based in Dunfermline.

Some of my previous cars;



















Current car;


----------



## AaronGTi

Very very nice Craig, love the Audi


----------



## davec

nice A5 buddy, i love those cars.


----------



## amchardy

Better late than never:










Been having to much fun driving it to give the car a proper detail yet! :driver:


----------



## AaronGTi

Mini looks good thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## seany

Lose the stripes and then cc the chrome and its perfect. Will be getting one of these next in blue and black.


----------



## rowbo

amchardy said:


> Better late than never:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been having to much fun driving it to give the car a proper detail yet! :driver:


i passed you today  cant remember where though ! think it was dunfermline somewhere !

aaron , did you get caught in the rain today washing the car ? i was going up laburnum when i spotted you


----------



## AaronGTi

Sure did Ross :lol: but it went off so I cracked on.
Got to see how my LSP was beading, utter sh!te!! No happy!!!!!
Think the snow n the fact a gritter sprayed all over my car the other night has killed the Z2 a little


----------



## amchardy

rowbo said:


> i passed you today  cant remember where though ! think it was dunfermline somewhere !


Might well have been me - wasn't in centre of Dunfermline today but I was in the area (M90/A92).


----------



## k9vnd

Did the most stupidist thing on friday!, having a few issues with the vec and spend just under 2k trying to get it fixed(ecu and wiring issues)so instead of proper cleaning i decided to quick detailer it and ended up swirling the lot!! then decided to wash it at the bp with the brush just because i couldn't be ****'d!
Give's me a good base to work with now but unfortunately i dnt think av got the time or effort for this car getting!


----------



## AaronGTi

Dont worry about it Kev gives us an excuse for a meet few of us can get stuck in bring it back to its glory.

Can show me these Wolf's polishes too, know youve had good results :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Cheer's aaron nice having it looking back to it's glory self but not when am only getting 9mpg out of it:doublesho

Acht, thursday it goes in again so it's on it's last leg's, failing so then the focus st for 7k is mine thats sitting at macklin motors the now:lol:


----------



## ohms12

9mpg?! Jesus. Im looking to chop in my 118d next year (i'll hit 25), and I'm looking to get a 130i. Thankfully i'll be looking at mid 20's to mid 30's MPG wise. Why the hell is the ST so inefficient?!


----------



## Kerr

ohms12 said:


> 9mpg?! Jesus. Im looking to chop in my 118d next year (i'll hit 25), and I'm looking to get a 130i. Thankfully i'll be looking at mid 20's to mid 30's MPG wise. Why the hell is the ST so inefficient?!


Forget the 130i.

Look to either the 135i or better still an E92 335i.

There is not enough cost difference not to.


----------



## ianking

ohms12 said:


> 9mpg?! Jesus. Im looking to chop in my 118d next year (i'll hit 25), and I'm looking to get a 130i. Thankfully i'll be looking at mid 20's to mid 30's MPG wise. Why the hell is the ST so inefficient?!


I used to have a 2007 130i a couple cars ago now and it was a great machine. 
I only managed an average of 24mpg with it though.

Would have bought a 135i after it but they only came in coupe or convertable and didnt like those shapes.


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> 9mpg?! Jesus. Im looking to chop in my 118d next year (i'll hit 25), and I'm looking to get a 130i. Thankfully i'll be looking at mid 20's to mid 30's MPG wise. Why the hell is the ST so inefficient?!


Its the vec vvt thats giving the problem's, had 2 ecu's in it this month only one which the warrenty company coveredputting fueling out and making it run in limp mode and producing 9mpg urban and 16.8mpg extra urban:lol: back in thursday though and av a big feeling its the pcm.


----------



## AaronGTi

AaronGTi said:


> Sure did Ross :lol: but it went off so I cracked on.
> Got to see how my LSP was beading, utter sh!te!! No happy!!!!!
> Think the snow n the fact a gritter sprayed all over my car the other night has killed the Z2 a little


Well I came out of work tonight to find it had pissed it down with rain and the beading on it was awesome. WTF?? Did I kill the beading when I washed it the other day only for it to return now? When I got caught in the rain on saturday the beading was pants, looked like my upstair neighbours Astra which has no protection on it at all :/ so does the beading return after a few days? Do I need to change the shampoo? Another thing, by the time I got home the beads had dried and left horrendous water spots  I've never seen this with other LSP's, usually the beads sheet away when the car is driven and leaves little to no spotting. Or, is it possibly a lot easier to see the spotting now that the cars fully corrected? Maybe the swirling & oxidisation were taking away the appearance of the water spotting. Who knows, I certainly dont!!


----------



## ohms12

Kerr said:


> Forget the 130i.
> 
> Look to either the 135i or better still an E92 335i.
> 
> There is not enough cost difference not to.


I'd rather stick to the 1er mate, had the 3 before.. I like the 1 now.

The reason i'm going for a 130i is for the engine, no turbo like the 135i, 3 litre straight six - one of the best engines BMW have done for a while.. and probably one of the last NA cars they will make.

It's not always about cost!


----------



## Kerr

I never realised the 130i had gotten so cheap. 

There is a big difference in price between a 130i and a 135i with early 335i in the middle. 

Looking at Autotrader there is a 06 plate M Sport for £6.5k although it's a auto which might not be everyone's choice. Quite a few mid £7k. 

That is the same kind of money as Astra VXRs and Focus STs etc. Sounds a bargain when you think about it that way. 

Yeah the 3.0 NA engine is a good one but the 3.0 twin turbo is better in my opinion. 

It's also won numerous awards including international engine of the year twice and quite few best in class since.

You wouldn't know it was turbocharged by driving it. Very tunable too if you are into that.

But good luck on your search. There isn't many about especially up in Scotland at a good price.


----------



## ohms12

Yeah there is. I just fancy moving away from turbo driven cars and getting back to a NA, I guess I have a soft spot for them. I like the hatchback shape, the coupe is nice.. but the hatch is much more practical for me. 

The prices really have tumbled as of late, I guess thats something to do with the economy moving towards more efficient diesels. My current 118d has barely lost value over the last year, the prices have remained really stable.

The N54 is a nice engine, as is the newer single turbo twin scroll N55.. but the N52 for a 3l straight six.. is very light. Also won a few awards for engine of the year. And it sounds much much better!

Cheers for the advice though - what are you driving these days? 

ianking - how did you find the 130i mate?


----------



## Kerr

I've got the N54 in my E92 335i. Had it since 2010. 

Bigger engined BMWs are just too hard to ignore for value at the moment.


----------



## ohms12

Nice one! How do you find it - not too nose heavy? What prt of Fife are you from anyway?


----------



## Kerr

The E92 is very well balanced. No problems with a heavy nose at all. 

Running wise it's fine. Average about 27mpg and it will return over 35mpg on the motorway. 

I'm still using runflat tyres which are a bit harsh. Most guys seem to favour normal tyres but with 19" wheels running 30 and 35 section tyres I don't imagine the ride will ever be smooth. 

Servicing is not as bad as I thought either. Just had the 3rd oil service at 44k which is the bigger service. £430 at Clarks BMW and I'm sure I could have pushed that down as the couple of dealers I spoke to all promised to beat quotes. 

Insurance is less on a 335i for me than quotes I was getting on most hot hatchbacks. 

The car did have an actuator rattle so both turbos were replaced under warranty and the injectors were done under recall. 

Rear screen was replaced as poor radio reception and headlamp washer too under warranty. Headlamp washers can be a pain in E9x cars. 

I also had a spot weld repaired. A few niggles but the car is spot on now. 

BMW allow you to extend the warranty for £400 per year or £40 monthly too. 

It's a lot of car for the money and running costs are not much higher than a hot hatch. 

Prices are rising again as they were too cheap. Still are! 

Personally I think the E92 is a performance bargain all things considered. 0-60mph in 5.4secs 100mph in 12.4secs isn't bad going. 

I'm in Aberdeen.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Well I came out of work tonight to find it had pissed it down with rain and the beading on it was awesome. WTF?? Did I kill the beading when I washed it the other day only for it to return now? When I got caught in the rain on saturday the beading was pants, looked like my upstair neighbours Astra which has no protection on it at all :/ so does the beading return after a few days? Do I need to change the shampoo? Another thing, by the time I got home the beads had dried and left horrendous water spots  I've never seen this with other LSP's, usually the beads sheet away when the car is driven and leaves little to no spotting. Or, is it possibly a lot easier to see the spotting now that the cars fully corrected? Maybe the swirling & oxidisation were taking away the appearance of the water spotting. Who knows, I certainly dont!!


Too much shampoo usage arron?no?....


----------



## cwsq83

*Kirkcaldy*

I'm in kirkcaldy and work in leven.


----------



## AaronGTi

cwsq83 said:


> I'm in kirkcaldy and work in leven.


Welcome :wave:
Nice Civic :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> Too much shampoo usage arron?no?....


Im no sure mate, possibly. Although I just used the recommended 50ml.
I'll need to monitor it over time.

Came out work tonight to find some nice beading.


























Once the Zaino drops off I think I'll see if my buddy Stevie @ BMD want's to help me choose some new LSP.
I'm thinking, Wolf's Body Wrap, Maxolen #95 Perfect Pearl or Max Protect.

I just really like to try new sh!t


----------



## rowbo

cwsq83 said:


> I'm in kirkcaldy and work in leven.


welcome dude  i do love a milano type r :thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

cwsq83 said:


>


Have you just bought this? Saw that picture on FaceBook a week or so back, one of my pals from school had posted up that her other half was selling it

Sorry to quote the picture again fowks (i hate when pics keep getting quoted on forums but this was necessary )


----------



## ianking

ohms12 said:


> ianking - how did you find the 130i mate?


It was a good car.
I bought it 8 months old (it was an 07) from Eastern and kept it for a year.
Lost a ton of money on it but then again you would do in only 1 year. 
They are soooo cheap now, it almost makes me want one as a second car as it was a real wolf in sheeps clothing.

Im pretty sure they stopped making the 130i in 2010 as it wasnt selling.


----------



## AaronGTi

I take it the Civic Type R is a new purchase Chris?
I seen it on Pistonheads today.


----------



## cwsq83

no its me that is selling it mate, its my grilfriend that put it on facebook.


----------



## Mtpagey

Ah, so it is a small world. I went to school with Sarah 

What you thinking of going for next?


----------



## cwsq83

aw did you what is your name mate? 

I'm looking for a astra vxr but its taking time to sell the Honda.


----------



## k9vnd

cwsq83 said:


> aw did you what is your name mate?
> 
> I'm looking for a astra vxr but its taking time to sell the Honda.


There's a stunning well looked after arden vxr at scott murry car sale's, next to scott murry's motorbike's in dunfermline, well reasonably priced and the guy gives an excellent trade in value.:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

This one- 21000 on clock!.


----------



## AaronGTi

Where about do you all have the civic advertised?

Maybe pop it up in the personal sales cars section on here :thumb:

Looks a very clean well kept car.

Or trade in as mentioned above might be your best bet if its taking ages to sell.


----------



## Mtpagey

cwsq83 said:


> aw did you what is your name mate?
> 
> I'm looking for a astra vxr but its taking time to sell the Honda.


Its Martin Page

Nice choice  Always been a sucker for that shape of astra, the VXR touches just top it off so well.

New car time is allways exciting, 15 days till i should have mine :car:

Ps.


----------



## cwsq83

It's on pistonheads and Gumtree, I'm not in big hurry I'll just need to wait!
I'll put it on here as well.


----------



## cwsq83

What car are you getting?


----------



## AaronGTi

Yeah whats next Martin?


----------



## ohms12

ianking said:


> It was a good car.
> I bought it 8 months old (it was an 07) from Eastern and kept it for a year.
> Lost a ton of money on it but then again you would do in only 1 year.
> They are soooo cheap now, it almost makes me want one as a second car as it was a real wolf in sheeps clothing.
> 
> Im pretty sure they stopped making the 130i in 2010 as it wasnt selling.


Nice one! What did you chop it in for? Would you mind me asking why?

They're a bit of a sleeper, i'm pretty sure most people just don't realise what they're packing. I don't see the point of putting > 200 bhp in a FWD car, it's not like we live in America is it? Doesn nobody care for cornering? Horses for courses n that I guess..


----------



## ianking

ohms12 said:


> Nice one! What did you chop it in for? Would you mind me asking why?
> 
> They're a bit of a sleeper, i'm pretty sure most people just don't realise what they're packing. I don't see the point of putting > 200 bhp in a FWD car, it's not like we live in America is it? Doesn nobody care for cornering? Horses for courses n that I guess..


Chopped it in for a factory Mini JCW when they came out(red one in my avatar box). That was a couple years ago now, it was chopped in about 8 months ago for another mini, eclipse grey this time. (need to update my avatar)

No real reason for getting rid of the 130i, just that Im a real mini fan, had 8 new minis prior to getting the 130i and with the factory jcw coming out really wanted one of them.


----------



## Mtpagey

Up next is something I've always wanted and was the only thing I knew I'd sell the VTS for and make way. Put a deposit down on this several weeks back - link - cannot wait to finally go get it.

Will be a sad day watching my saxo go, its a mint example but did all the paperwork today to get the private plate transferred off it so the ball is rolling...


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Up next is something I've always wanted and was the only thing I knew I'd sell the VTS for and make way. Put a deposit down on this several weeks back - link - cannot wait to finally go get it.
> 
> Will be a sad day watching my saxo go, its a mint example but did all the paperwork today to get the private plate transferred off it so the ball is rolling...


excellent Martin looks great :thumb:
I've actually never seen one in Fife or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> excellent Martin looks great :thumb:
> I've actually never seen one in Fife or anywhere for that matter.


Stunning little motors, someone has a silver one with the full dimma wide arch bodywork in dunfermline


----------



## Mtpagey

Yeah my mate saw the silver one a month or so back when it passed him near our work. He thought it was mine and I'd bought one early 

Is the silver one going about a real one? Vast majority of the V6 kitted ones arent that good (especially when the owner leaves the back seats in :lol. Just either badly fitted or the rear arch is a dead giveaway as it doesnt follow the wheel radius fully


----------



## AaronGTi

They look mint in the liquid yellow


----------



## Mtpagey

They dinnae half :argie:

Shame they demand such a premium though, plus the straight and true ones are hard to come by as it is. Both LY ones that have been on Pistonheads recently have had damage repaired for whatever reason. One hit a fox im sure, cant remember the other.

Like everything else if the damage is repaired properly then it should be all good, but its hard to tell what standard has been achieved.


----------



## AaronGTi

Totally mate, mind get some pics up when you take delivery :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Mtpagey said:


> Yeah my mate saw the silver one a month or so back when it passed him near our work. He thought it was mine and I'd bought one early
> 
> Is the silver one going about a real one? Vast majority of the V6 kitted ones arent that good (especially when the owner leaves the back seats in :lol. Just either badly fitted or the rear arch is a dead giveaway as it doesnt follow the wheel radius fully


F**k knows but its a nippy little bugger, am sure its know as the phase 2?.. when i had the zaf at 250bhp the guys clio was 255bhp standard!! so he told. Am sure it running at 303bhp now but dnt ask whats been done and i aint seen the guy around for a good 8 months.


----------



## seany

I see the silver one quite regular, I'm sure its the real deal.
Would love a ly phase 2 v6 but the Mrs would kill me, she moaned when I stripped the minis interior lol.


----------



## cwsq83

Nice new Clio mate.


----------



## rowbo

guys check this **** out  got a bit of practice in today with the dreaded rotary , not on what i thought id be trying it out on lol

my supervisors 1972 ford cortina     enjoy

bonnet before








and after













































side panel before








and after


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good Ross :thumb:
What pads n polishes did you use?


----------



## k9vnd

Glad you popped the cherry buddy:lol: now onto some harsher cutting and 100% results will be achieved through practice


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good Ross :thumb:
> What pads n polishes did you use?


cheers Aaron , was great to finally try the rotary :buffer:

it was only 3M scratch and swirl remover i used with a heavy cutting pad that i got with the machine , i stated with a finishing pad then used the med cut but both barely made a difference 
it still needs a lot of work , the paint is a mess  some nasty scratches on there


----------



## Mtpagey

k9vnd said:


> when i had the zaf at 250bhp the guys clio was 255bhp standard!! so he told. Am sure it running at 303bhp now.





seany said:


> I see the silver one quite regular, I'm sure its the real deal


I actually saw the Silver vee on Friday morning as it drove past my work, I was crossing the car park heading home and couldnt see it properly though to notice the registration and see if its on the owners club register 

If it is over 300bhp then a lot of money's been spent on it. The mk2's were tuned by porsche to 255bhp standard (TWR i'm sure did the mk1's) but its not easy or cheap to get much more power out them unfortunately. 300bhp would be ideal if it came standard according to most owners.

Great job on the cortina Ross, looks in really good nick from the photos


----------



## Guest

Just received delivery of our new car. Its a Toyota IQ in Pearl White. Traded it in for our VW Polo, last week which now is sitting in Fiat, Arnold Clark on Halbeath Road. 

Very happy with it, something different and noticed the paint has a slight sparkle to it whilst detailing it yesterday  
So here's a few pics (our private plate is still getting transferred!)


----------



## AaronGTi

Looks nice n clean pal :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Certainly different, gloss black vinyl roof-for the win!


----------



## Guest

Haha, we're keeping it relatively standard at the moment as its a great all rounder. Takes less time to detail too


----------



## davec

stick an aston martin badge on it. hey presto its a cygnet!! 
nice wee motor buddy


----------



## Mtpagey

Well the Vee arrived back in Kirkcaldy on sunday after getting a right soaking all the way from manchester, it *just* fits in my lock-up so thought I'd get cracking on the detailing today after my nightshift.

Was gutted to find I've picked up the mother of all stonechips on the front lip though, so bumper is going to have to go in for a re-spray first. Typical!


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Well the Vee arrived back in Kirkcaldy on sunday after getting a right soaking all the way from manchester, it *just* fits in my lock-up so thought I'd get cracking on the detailing today after my nightshift.
> 
> Was gutted to find I've picked up the mother of all stonechips on the front lip though, so bumper is going to have to go in for a re-spray first. Typical!


Looking forward to the pics Martin :thumb:
You giving it a correction or just a tidy up cleanse n protect detail?


----------



## Mtpagey

I snowfoamed, washed and dried it today. Got some tyre gel on too as the rear tyres were quite brown as they dried. Thats all as i finished at 7am this morning and just started a 12 hour shift there the now, only managed 45 mins kip between.

Its got barely any protection on it at all though, could tell when rinsing. It didnt sheet or bead. Just sort of sat there lol!

Going to get the wheels re-done as they have more orange peel than Tropicana!! That and get the calipers painted. Probably do the rears myself and send the fronts off for powdercoating.

Will get an order into CYC tonight for some gentle (wrong word but it'll do) clay, theres a few tar spots here and there. Need some wire wool to bring the exhausts back 100% then its off with rear bumper to polish up the backbox. 

Hate when garages rush a cleaning job/just dont care. All over the place there's white marks where they've rubbed black plastic trim with polish/wax  The paint isnt too bad though overall, should get away with a pass of final finish to take out most of whats visible i reckon. The drivers sill will need a bit of attention, because they're mega wide its so easy to catch your foot on it as you get out. Caught me out first and second time i got out


----------



## k9vnd

Thought ad update this after getting the front end back together and after 3 reg plate fine's it's been changed.so just the grill badge to put on as someone pinched it thieving buggers...lol.so as it stand's, Nice dirty shot due to the glorious weather were having..lol... And its zymol glasur finish on top of the wolfs wp range.(few been asking on vaux)..


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking fine Sir :thumb:


----------



## davec

looks nice mate, look forward to a wee race along the A92 if i see you out!!
although i did end up backwards on a roundabout yesterday morning on the way to work!!! new back tyres methinks!


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Looking fine Sir :thumb:


It seriously need's a good wash, but no point with this weather were getting... prob best leave it till august.lol..


----------



## k9vnd

davec said:


> looks nice mate, look forward to a wee race along the A92 if i see you out!!
> although i did end up backwards on a roundabout yesterday morning on the way to work!!! new back tyres methinks!


LOL.... just pumped £1800 of tuning into it so pink's if u win..:lol: although i could drag the zaf out.. love some m3 and porky owner's face's at traffic light's especially the little bit at arnold clark halbeath road:doublesho lol..

The stealer's turned out the cheapest for tyre's for me:thumb:

Back door skidding lol time to invest in the rear antiroll bar! and better tyre's lol.


----------



## seany

What you been getting done to it? I'm going to be down a grand in the next two weeks, a smaller pulley, bigger intercooler and a new mani and decat, then get it mapped. Will have to give you a bit sport lol.


----------



## amiller

In Carnock- West Fife most weekends.

Drive this 300miles a week! :thumb:




























And washed sometimes too! 






































Andy


----------



## Mtpagey

I bet its a glorious sounding 300 miles a week at least  

Personally, i cant do that - have a nice car and drive it all the time/in all weathers etc. Need a runner to take the crap and pile the miles on


----------



## davec

k9vnd said:


> LOL.... just pumped £1800 of tuning into it so pink's if u win..:lol: although i could drag the zaf out.. love some m3 and porky owner's face's at traffic light's especially the little bit at arnold clark halbeath road:doublesho lol..
> 
> The stealer's turned out the cheapest for tyre's for me:thumb:
> 
> Back door skidding lol time to invest in the rear antiroll bar! and better tyre's lol.


erm, might give that a miss if thats ok!!:wave:


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> What you been getting done to it? I'm going to be down a grand in the next two weeks, a smaller pulley, bigger intercooler and a new mani and decat, then get it mapped. Will have to give you a bit sport lol.


Enlarged throttle body replacement, derestrict air box with k&n panel filter, full service kit inc k&n oil filter, lucas oil, irgi platnum sparkies, manifold but with cat and a remap.:thumb:

Not looking for big bhp as it's the family mobile, the zaf's there for that:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Thought I'd just post a few pics of todays wash.

The car was filthy so I had it down at BMD for a maintenance wash.

Foamed with Maxolen foam



















2BM - Maxolen wax free shampoo & CQuartz mitt




























Final rinse with 0ppm filtered water



















All done


----------



## k9vnd

Erm arron ain't u ment to be washing it yourself?.... lazzzyyy baassstt....


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> Erm arron ain't u ment to be washing it yourself?.... lazzzyyy baassstt....


Lol I was on camera duty 

You coming to the meet?


----------



## Stevoraith

k9vnd said:


>


Those taken in Burntisland?

Here's my old Vauxhall at the same location;

















If it wasn't taken in Burntisland then there's a couple of my old Vauxhall anyway!:lol:


----------



## Mtpagey

Is that under the railway bridge steve? 

(nice to see a fellow rovers fan on here too )


----------



## Ravinder

Who's Rover?


----------



## seany

rovers! Mon the pars!


----------



## Stevoraith

Will be good to see the Townies down with us again next season (even if we do get humped )

Yeah, that's under the railway bridge by the Briggs marine place. Used to be quite a good photo location, got quite a few of my cars down there but it's not quite so good anymore.


----------



## seany

It's always a laugh mate playing the wee team lol. I'm a tim really but you've got to support your own and all that.


----------



## davec

just thought i'd post another wee pic of my car, after spending sunny sunday (with a hangover) giving it a quick once over. :detailer:


----------



## Mtpagey

love the reflection of the house across the way in your front wing 

I spent yesterday inside working overtime, still don't have a single picture of the clio. Might get a quick couple tonight before i take it to bits for the meet on saturday


----------



## Stevoraith

Were you going west on the A92 at about half seven on Saturday night?

I just spotted the top of a blue V6 Clio as I was passing Dunfermline heading towards Kirkcaldy.

If it wasn't you then there's another one kicking about!


----------



## Mtpagey

Yeah I was away to pick up a pal and drop her in edinburgh for a wedding party.

With it being a nice evening I thought id make the most of it since i knew i wouldnt be getting much use out the car this week


----------



## k9vnd

Stevoraith said:


> Those taken in Burntisland?
> 
> If it wasn't taken in Burntisland then there's a couple of my old Vauxhall anyway!:lol:


Sure is buddy, nice speedster too.. u on scotvoc few year back?


----------



## rowbo

Mtpagey said:


> (nice to see a fellow rovers fan on here too )


more than just one  you no seen my brake light pagey ?


----------



## Mtpagey

I was looking through your build thread the other day on civinfo after I found the link on here. Meant to comment about it


----------



## rowbo

best tenner ive spent


----------



## Stevoraith

k9vnd said:


> Sure is buddy, nice speedster too.. u on scotvoc few year back?


Nah, never been on there.

There are only 100 of the Lightning Yellow edition ones like mine but when I had mine there were 5 of the 100 living between Kirkcaldy and the bridge!

There was another one in Kirkcaldy (Scott, who is now in Leven/Methil I think), one in Lochgelly (Craig still has his), one in Rosyth (which is now sold) and another one in Dalgety Bay area although I never knew the guy who had it.

Think us Fifers must have a fetish for limited edition Yellow cars as my brother used to have a Civic Jordan and there were only 500 of those made but at the time there were at least 9 or 10 around the Kirkcaldy area.


----------



## bobbyw55

Another fifer

This is my old motor loved it









My new ride not had time to detail fully yet.










Love the m3


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks for posting Bobby :thumb:

S3 looks mint, as does the M3.

Cmon Fifers get posting


----------



## bobbyw55

s3 was mint put a lot of effort into keeping her clean.

Looking forward to getting the m3 up to the same standard, but you cant beat a clean black car:buffer:


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Thanks for posting Bobby :thumb:
> 
> S3 looks mint, as does the M3.
> 
> Cmon Fifers get posting


Agreed:thumb:


----------



## brycieboy

bobbyw55 said:


> s3 was mint put a lot of effort into keeping her clean.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the m3 up to the same standard, but you cant beat a clean black car:buffer:


Awryt tadger cool Bm see you at work when its cleaned ....


----------



## Mtpagey

Finally got round to getting some pictures when the sun was out on sunday so thought I'd update myself on here as the VTS is away down near Stoke now. Hope these are the right links, I'm just guessing at work since photobucket pics don't show up :lol:

:buffer: In need of a light detail to get it near perfect but all in good time


----------



## cwsq83

*Gloss black wheels*

Picked these up the other day.


----------



## Mtpagey

Had a change of heart and keeping the R a while longer then?

I like the black wheels, you can get away with more brake dust too  But the calipers are more noticable now so need to keep on top of them


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good chaps :thumb:

I've been looking at cars for sale on the internet, cars I can't afford mind you  :lol:


----------



## cwsq83

*Re for sale*

Yeh I didn't have much luck selling so I'll keep it for the summer and c what happens after that!


----------



## davec

don't suppose any of you guys fixes garage doors in your spare time?!!
mines wont shut, the cable has managed to tie itself in a knot, now my garage door is half open!!


----------



## evobaz

davec said:


> don't suppose any of you guys fixes garage doors in your spare time?!!
> mines wont shut, the cable has managed to tie itself in a knot, now my garage door is half open!!


I used Express Garage Doors in Oakley before to replace a broken cable. done a decent job and didn't cost the earth.


----------



## davec

yeah, had those guys out today mate, in and out in about 30 mins. faultless service.


----------



## evobaz

davec said:


> yeah, had those guys out today mate, in and out in about 30 mins. faultless service.


Glad to hear they're still good. I'm planning on building a new garage next year hopefully a will probably use them for an insulated roller door.


----------



## JoshSimpson

Heres my Lupo, sorry about the crap iPhone photos haha!


----------



## AaronGTi

Welcome Josh :thumb:

GTI looks great, any pics of the newly fitted wheel?


----------



## Guest

Nice Lupo GTI Josh. I'm sure I've seen yours about


----------



## JoshSimpson

AaronGTi said:


> Welcome Josh :thumb:
> 
> GTI looks great, any pics of the newly fitted wheel?


Yeah i have one or two but my photbucket account seems to have deleted itself so i can't show you haha!


----------



## RS Grant

I'm in Newport area in NE Fife..

Mondeo ST200


















Civic Type R Premier (Possibly being replaced in near future)


















:thumb:

Cheers,
Grant


----------



## Mtpagey

The dark alloys go really well with the blue of the mondeo  Nice pair of motors


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice to see more activity in this thread :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Mondeo ST200










LOOOVVEEE they compo's!!!...


----------



## RS Grant

Thanks lads, really happy with the ST200.. specially since I fitted the Comps, it gets quite a few looks/compliments. 


Cheers,
Grant


----------



## Ravinder

You buy your Mondeo fairly recently? From Fife by any chance? Nice looking motor.


----------



## RS Grant

Thanks Ravinder. I've had the Mondeo as my daily for nearly a year now, so if you've seen it around then it'll have been me driving it. Are you local to NE Fife??


Cheers,
Grant


----------



## k9vnd

Ravinder said:


> You buy your Mondeo fairly recently? From Fife by any chance? Nice looking motor.


You talking about the one for 5k at macklin motor's? if so i looked at that and was very tempted as it was simply in stunning condition for it's age, was told it went to market after they droped the price to £3800,in which i wasn't aware of or seen it at otherwise the girlfriend would have had a new runabout!


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> Finally got round to getting some pictures when the sun was out on sunday so thought I'd update myself on here as the VTS is away down near Stoke now. Hope these are the right links, I'm just guessing at work since photobucket pics don't show up :lol:
> 
> :buffer: In need of a light detail to get it near perfect but all in good time


Seen you the night Martin flying past us in the Vee, we had just came out Amazon. :thumb:

Wasn't in my car was my pals A3 lol


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning little clio and spotted a few time's too, forgot he was a member!... Gave a silver one a tickle the other night but left him in 3rd!!..lol.. dnt know him do you? his mate tried to catch up in the mint black r32... tobh if they popped into mc'ds i would have asked them to become member's both motors stunningly well kept.


----------



## AaronGTi

I agree Martins Vee is awesome and will look even better soon


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> I agree Martins Vee is awesome and will look even better soon


With this mixed weather were getting is it worth it?..lol.....

Had a play with the blackfire range the other night and before i popped the lid on the selant the heaven's opened.....FFS..Its been 90degree all day... going to have to spread the wax on like lurpak a think..applicator? naw this is knife applied keep that rain off..:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Correction isn't just for summer lol and protection of course is a must all year round 

Do you like the Blackfire range then? AFPP when applied with the DA is great.


----------



## Ravinder

RS Grant said:


> Thanks Ravinder. I've had the Mondeo as my daily for nearly a year now, so if you've seen it around then it'll have been me driving it. Are you local to NE Fife??
> 
> Cheers,
> Grant


I ask as a girl in my street had a Mondeo like yours. And it had a resprayed it and she sold it about a year/year and a half ago or something. Or she may of part exchanged it as she got a new car. Hers looked mint.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Correction isn't just for summer lol and protection of course is a must all year round
> 
> Do you like the Blackfire range then? AFPP when applied with the DA is great.


Love the blackfire but the dgp just doesn't seem to agree, in a way it don't do what it say's on the tin, however the afpp on the bonnet is holding very well,stunning wet finish.The deep gloss spray works better than the polymer replacement!
Easy to work with and effortless stunning results against the black.


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> Love the blackfire but the dgp just doesn't seem to agree, in a way it don't do what it say's on the tin, however the afpp on the bonnet is holding very well,stunning wet finish.The deep gloss spray works better than the polymer replacement!
> Easy to work with and effortless stunning results against the black.


Sounds like you're working GEP too long.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Sounds like you're working GEP too long.


Mabey aaron but feel look's wise it does'nt add depth to the paint(well mabey just the saffire paint on mine)but does provide a stunning gloss finish ready for the midnight sun or the selant, am looking for something that add's depth to darken the paint rather than gloss it up


----------



## k9vnd

Free day to update this today, will finish morra as shattered!..
New callipers fitted along with the temp rim's, other's on way for refurb. Out with the menz polish's and onto britemax black finished with the blackfire selant.



















One side done and yep aaron the blackfire afpp work's better via da appliction .:thumb:


----------



## Mtpagey

AaronGTi said:


> Seen you the night Martin flying past us in the Vee, we had just came out Amazon. :thumb:
> 
> Wasn't in my car was my pals A3 lol


:wave: I was either heading to the works gym or on my way home. Sure i've seen your polo sat towards the north end of the car park a couple of times in the evening?



k9vnd said:


> Stunning little clio and spotted a few time's too, forgot he was a member!... Gave a silver one a tickle the other night but left him in 3rd!!..lol.. dnt know him do you?


Yeah they're quick but a heavy car so not amazingly quick. If he wanted to race he should have bought something quicker haha! 
Someone asked on the owners club a few weeks back, whats the best way to get a vee to 300bhp...? The overwhelming answer was take the engine out and put in something like an evo engine. Smaller but way more tuning potential. Christ you could spend £10K on a vee engine and be lucky to see 300bhp 

A silver v6? Only silver one i know of is a mk1, spotted regularly about Dunfermline. Might well be that one but from what I've been told its looking a tad sorry for itself as I'm sure its a daily. I dont know the owner, their not an (active) member on the owners club either 



AaronGTi said:


> I agree Martins Vee is awesome and will look even better soon


Oh it does  So happy with it! The amount of elbow grease put in stevie has turned it from good to stunning! :thumb:

Love the static feeling of the Blackfire too


----------



## k9vnd

A silver v6? Only silver one i know of is a mk1, spotted regularly about Dunfermline. Might well be that one but from what I've been told its looking a tad sorry for itself as I'm sure its a daily. I dont know the owner, their not an (active) member on the owners club either 


Yep!... not in best nick think the young guy's just a little too over confident before pushing for a tickle,shame he really tried. the r32 was stunning, and not the wide body clio either:lol: think the guy's a lot more mature..ahem..


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> :wave: I was either heading to the works gym or on my way home. Sure i've seen your *Lupo* sat towards the north end of the car park a couple of times in the evening?


Aye you're right, that's where I park it on the back shift :thumb:



Mtpagey said:


> Oh it does  So happy with it! The amount of elbow grease put in stevie has turned it from good to stunning! :thumb:
> 
> Love the static feeling of the Blackfire too


Yeah I agree, I was down the other night and it was looking seriously sharp!

Yeah the slickness of Blackfire AFPP is unreal. Hope to see it again tomorrow at the meet :thumb:

Enjoy


----------



## Mtpagey

I must have still been in a shiny daze when i typed polo, my bad :lol: You can blame Stevie


----------



## AaronGTi

Popped in to BMD earlier today just for a wash and ended up doing a Max Protect Silk Coat top-up 























































Thanks as always Stevie for use of the wash gear etc :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Great shots as always Aaron. The snow foam just latters off nicely with Max Protects coating on, I'm looking forward to applying the full system soon


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning wee motor aaron:thumb:


----------



## Mikee

Quick update, the Leon has moved on and I now drive this (still got the A3 too)


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## Mikee

Cheers bud


----------



## rowbo

should probably post this up elsewhere but i wanted to share it with my fellow fifers 

i was at a jap show yesterday with the guys from civinfo.com , we scooped the best stand trophy  well chuffed but it was testament to the condition of the cars we had on show !

i spent 10 hours on saturday with the rotary getting mine in tip top shape

i dont have any before pics due to a lack of sun gun or any suitable lighting for that matter  i took the car to my work to allow me to work indoors , i arrived there at 8 and left at 1820

i washed the car with autoglym shampoo using the 2BM 
clayed with some cheap clay i bought on ebay 








i talked Aaron into coming down as an advising observer just to keep me right  and for that i owe him a huge debt of gratitude

i used megs 205 on a finishing pad mostly but had to use a polishing pad for some of the more stubborn swirl/scratch marks
finished with megs step 3 wax from the 1,2,3 system , not great i know but its all i had

anyway here are a few pics  enjoy


----------



## Black Magic Detail

lookin good ma man


----------



## rowbo

Cheers Stevie  was brimming with pride when i was done


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice n glossy now Ross :thumb:
Congrats on the club stand trophy too


----------



## rowbo

Cheers Aaron  your help was very much appreciated


----------



## seany

Looking good buddy, really need to do mine as its mawkit!!


----------



## k9vnd

Your wing's not obviously been nicked then rowbo..lol.. just passed a white type r exact same as your's but white with the carbon bonnet.


----------



## rowbo

k9vnd said:


> Your wing's not obviously been nicked then rowbo..lol.. just passed a white type r exact same as your's but white with the carbon bonnet.


nope not yet  did it have stripes down the front and back ? reg start G9 by any chance

kinda like that >


----------



## k9vnd

That's it boss.


----------



## Danny Byrne

From Dunfermline, Dulloch. RRS 2.7 TDV6 HSE.


----------



## Mtpagey

Looking really clean in silver Danny  Best shape of RR too i reckon. Really not a fan of the evoque!

Bet it takes a while to wash though, massive things!


----------



## Danny Byrne

It is the best shape and the silver is becoming rare since they stopped doing it!! 

I do get some strange looks when I'm out with my step ladder! Haha!! 

Just finished de-badging the rear and adding the black (supercharged) badges to the front and interior. That and the clear repeaters make a big difference!! 

In the market for new wheels though... ££££££!!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good mate.
Few Duloch chaps on here I think.
2 mins from my work as well, Amazon.


----------



## Danny Byrne

I've seen your car stuck right I the corner of the car park when I've passed!! Hate coming out to find someone has parked right next to me in an empty car park!!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Aye that's me lol

They put a message over the tanoy the other day telling me to move my car into 1 space lol

Safe to say I ignored it :lol:


----------



## Guest

Same goes at my work. Security ask me to park in 1 space or not managers space (as its free at night)

Safe to say they get told to bolt!!


----------



## davec

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good mate.
> Few Duloch chaps on here I think.
> 2 mins from my work as well, Amazon.


i can see your work from my back garden! i used to have a great view!!


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> i can see your work from my back garden! i used to have a great view!!


Used to :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Wasn't you i spotted at duloch tesco the night aaron?.. alloys were deep dish with red,stunning!


----------



## Pistonhead

*Hi guys, My first post!*

Heres some pics of my 2.0 focus ghia, T reg but shes still got it! Hoping to get some tips on how to look after her even more from you guys! I'm in St Andrews


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> Wasn't you i spotted at duloch tesco the night aaron?.. alloys were deep dish with red,stunning!


It wasn't me mate sorry :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> It wasn't me mate sorry :thumb:


OOHHH... Some serious competition :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> OOHHH... Some serious competition :lol:


Hmmm I'm not worried :lol:
Doubt they spent 90 man hours burnishing hahaha


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Hmmm I'm not worried :lol:
> Doubt they spent 90 man hours burnishing hahaha


You've not spied it yet then?...:lol:

It's....... tidy............very tidy:devil:


----------



## tuffty22

Alright folks, another dunfermliner here. Been running about in an old banger of a focus but just bought a white Bocanegra that I'll be looking after.


----------



## AaronGTi

tuffty22 said:


> Alright folks, another dunfermliner here. Been running about in an old banger of a focus but just bought a white Bocanegra that I'll be looking after.


Pics please


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> You've not spied it yet then?...:lol:
> 
> It's....... tidy............very tidy:devil:


From a distance I'm sure it is :lol: :thumb:


----------



## tuffty22

tuffty22 said:


> Alright folks, another dunfermliner here. Been running about in an old banger of a focus but just bought a white Bocanegra that I'll be looking after.





AaronGTi said:


> Pics please


Don't get it until October unfortunately 

Getting all my detailing gear bought just now so I'm well prepared.

Will get pics up as soon as I get it!


----------



## Guest

k9vnd said:


> Wasn't you i spotted at duloch tesco the night aaron?.. alloys were deep dish with red,stunning!


This would of been my mate, Mick. 52 plate, standard wheels with polished lip and red centres?


----------



## k9vnd

aaronfife said:


> This would of been my mate, Mick. 52 plate, standard wheels with polished lip and red centres?


Yep you the culprit for keeping it clean aaron?..... pop a pic up too


----------



## AaronGTi

Bump up for any more Fifer's - get the pics up 
Hasn't been any new pics for ageeeeeeeees!!!!


----------



## Guest

k9vnd said:


> Yep you the culprit for keeping it clean aaron?..... pop a pic up too


I was yes  Im unsure where I put the pics but will try find them eventually lol

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## cheechy

Hi Aaron,

I'll pop mine up for my last couple of motors.....

My last car:








Newer one (as taken to meet couple of months back).









If you've seen the first one around with an R7 xxx plate its because I think someone in fife bought it


----------



## AaronGTi

Lovely!!

Love the orange one 
Red one was looking great at the meet too :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Absolutely stunning tt's there....

As a matter of fact am contemplating on trading in the vx for a black audi s3 quattro blackline but the loss of bhp is making the decision harder.
How easy are the audi's to tune up? and am not just talking about a tuning box!.


----------



## k9vnd

Sneaky peak?-


















Good price, 50thou mile's,full leather,bose install,260bhp and the slightly cheaper tax!


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Bump up for any more Fifer's - get the pics up
> Hasn't been any new pics for ageeeeeeeees!!!!


Agreed!, spotted some very tasty clean motor's over the last few day's too.

Mabey need to spread a little word somehow


----------



## AaronGTi

That looks awesome ^^^


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> That looks awesome ^^^


:thumb:
Seriously thinking about it as getting good trade on the vx.


----------



## AaronGTi

Do it! Looks so much better than any VX.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Do it! Looks so much better than any VX.


Has to accommodate 3 kid's seat's in back and a double buggy in the boot, so there is some thing's to check out first.


----------



## AaronGTi

Aww aye easily :thumb:


----------



## cheechy

Seriously good price for that s3 by the way.


----------



## k9vnd

cheechy said:


> Seriously good price for that s3 by the way.


Offered £5800 as trade for the vx, that's why think it's a steal.


----------



## k9vnd

cheechy said:


> Seriously good price for that s3 by the way.


And it's away


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> And it's away


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!

Should have snapped it up right away!


----------



## rossmuir1978

surely cant be the right price ?!


----------



## rossmuir1978

found it-replica.....but very nice

Audi S3 QUATTRO BLACK EDITION 5DR FULL REPLICA 2005


----------



## Mikee

rossmuir1978 said:


> found it-replica.....but very nice
> 
> Audi S3 QUATTRO BLACK EDITION 5DR FULL REPLICA 2005


I thought it was about 10k under priced for a black ed

Did look nice though.


----------



## davec

got myself a lexus rx300 a few weeks back which was in a p!ss poor state! so decided to tackle it myself with the trusty p1 polish, halfway through i popped down to see steve @ blackmagic to help me out on it! he gave me a very good price to get it to a condition that i would be happy with but sadly the wife wasn't having it! (sorry steve but thank you for your time that day) so i had to tackle it myself! full write up here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282166


----------



## Conqug

Fife, Cowdenbeath

Bmw Z4


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J

Conqug said:


> Fife, Cowdenbeath
> 
> Bmw Z4


That is absolutely stunning! I hope you enjoy every minute of it :thumb:


----------



## Conqug

cheers mate, only 23 so i usually get some stares

got a red F20 1 Series on order for my girlfriend due end of this month


----------



## Jammy J

I take it your a BMW man then :thumb: ( me too )

Quite like the new F20s but not enough to buy one. Currently got a 2010 E81 1 series but im in market to change, quite fancy a convertible - flashy and fun :car: 

Mate im going to PM you soon as theres a few things i want to ask regarding the Z4 if you dont mind.


----------



## Conqug

Sure mate

The little 1er is the new 114i sport, basically a detuned 116i enough for my girlfriend to Potter about in, and she did have my old mini but I lost bout 7k on it once I sold it so she was told that it was lease or sell it herself when she was finished with it lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronGTi

Here's a couple pics of the Lupo since I haven't posted a pic in here since the start. - someone buy it!!


----------



## k9vnd

WHAT?? u selling up?


----------



## AaronGTi

Yip sure am, if I can find a buyer that is.
It's doubtful though.

Really want a MK5 Golf R32 but will have to keep dreaming :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

No way aaron, the r32 is a heavy car:wall: test drive before and you'll know what i mean.


----------



## AaronGTi

k9vnd said:


> No way aaron, the r32 is a heavy car:wall: test drive before and you'll know what i mean.


Maybe so but the Lupo ain't exactly rapid :lol:


----------



## Guest

AaronGTi said:


> Maybe so but the Lupo ain't exactly rapid :lol:


It's more rapid than my IQ though  lol

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Maybe so but the Lupo ain't exactly rapid :lol:


Neither is the r32 unless your going to strip it:devil: go for it dude the golf's have alway's been my second fav motor and id have any mk gti as a toy anyday.
My first's this-









Oh yea:devil::devil:
If i could get a mint for 10k but only one ive seen and been in has a 18k tag!


----------



## tuffty22

Well finally got the car.

Quick snow foam and 2b wash with chem guys glossworkz shampoo.


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice mate


----------



## Mtpagey

Plenty aggresive 'edges' on that Tuffty

Really like the front, from the pictures the boot lid looks to have a real step on it at the base where it meets the bumper though... Not too sure on that myself (mind you its not like my clio boot blends in )

How does it drive?


----------



## tuffty22

Sorry about the quality of photos, done them from iPhone, thought they would be better to be honest!!

Nice drive and pretty punchy for stock.

Going to try and get the tree sap, iron, tar etc off tomorrow. Noticed a few spots when washing. Hopefully get it all done and sealed for winter.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

nice motor tuffty


----------



## tuffty22

Stuck the photos on the computer, lets see if they are any better !


----------



## tuffty22

Black Magic Detail said:


> nice motor tuffty


Cheers man.

Photos are a wee bit better on the attachment.

Never realised the camera on iphone was pretty crap when uploading to other places !


----------



## AaronGTi

That's the Lupo GTI now sold.

Onwards n upwards.

You won't see images of it plastered all over here anymore :lol:


----------



## Guest

AaronGTi said:


> You won't see images of it plastered all over here anymore :lol:


Is the new owner not into the 'detailing scene' much then lol?


----------



## MINI William

Im from just outside Edinburgh. Quick pic of my car MINI R56 JCW


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good.


----------



## MINI William

New car picked up on Sunday - MINI R56 JCW GP had it on order since May. Car wasn't preped by dealer so still dirty from transport will be cleaning and protecting tomorrow


----------



## CarPro.UK

Love that!!!

Andy


----------



## AaronGTi

nice


----------



## AaronGTi

Here's my new to me car..










Sorry for the poor iPhone quality image.

It need a correction badly and some other bits spruced up ie calipers painted, wheels off and sealed front n back etc etc etc

Me n Stevie gonna spend a week on it hopefully soon, once I sort some time off work.


----------



## MINI William

CarPro.UK said:


> Love that!!!
> 
> Andy





AaronGTi said:


> nice


Thanks Guys


----------



## MINI William

AaronGTi said:


> Here's my new to me car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor iPhone quality image.
> 
> It need a correction badly and some other bits spruced up ie calipers painted, wheels off and sealed front n back etc etc etc
> 
> Me n Stevie gonna spend a week on it hopefully soon, once I sort some time off work.


Like it


----------



## Nickjw01

Looked good when I was up earlier. Liked Steve's wax too


----------



## AaronGTi

Nickjw01 said:


> Looked good when I was up earlier. Liked Steve's wax too


Cheers Nick, it does need a correction but that will come shortly


----------



## azza_

I'm from Glenrothes and drive a 320D! Previously had an Inferno Orange 182 until a few month ago.


Untitled by Arran Bell, on Flickr


P1011039 by Arran Bell, on Flickr


----------



## AaronGTi

azza_ said:


> I'm from Glenrothes and drive a 320D! Previously had an Inferno Orange 182 until a few month ago.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Arran Bell, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1011039 by Arran Bell, on Flickr


Looking good pal :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thought I'd share me new car, a C2 GT.


----------



## rossmuir1978

oh well since folk are posting there new motors up, got this last week !

love it !


----------



## AaronGTi

Is that yer company motor aye?


----------



## Black Magic Detail

very nice motor


----------



## ohms12

MINI William said:


> New car picked up on Sunday - MINI R56 JCW GP had it on order since May. Car wasn't preped by dealer so still dirty from transport will be cleaning and protecting tomorrow


Forget the Mini, do I spy a 1M in the background?!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful Audi


----------



## rossmuir1978

i lease this one Arron


----------



## k9vnd

aaronfife said:


> Beautiful Audi


Old man's desperate for one in white.... rare or have to be mega quick as last 5 he's went for have sold before going on forcourt.

Again stunning audi and stunning colour to work with too.


----------



## rossmuir1978

cheers
yep mate -i waited over 6 months for this !!

well chuffed and grateful for a car like this -very nice to drive too


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2

BMW 335d in sapphire black. Get some pics up after BMD has worked his magic on it on on the 20th.


----------



## AaronGTi

MoNkEyBoY2 said:


> BMW 335d in sapphire black. Get some pics up after BMD has worked his magic on it on on the 20th.


Nice one 

Your car is in very safe hands, Stevie's skils on a machine are :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

agree 100% !!!!


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2

AaronGTi said:


> Nice one
> 
> Your car is in very safe hands, Stevie's skils on a machine are :doublesho :thumb:


Come along and have a look at the diesel burner, you might have seen me kicking around in my caddy too, be good to meet you !!


----------



## AaronGTi

MoNkEyBoY2 said:


> Come along and have a look at the diesel burner, you might have seen me kicking around in my caddy too, be good to meet you !!


Will do pal :thumb:

What colour Caddy you got?
I'm not sure if I've seen it or not.
Any pics?


----------



## mattygraham

Hi all, I'm Matty and I'm just outside St Andrews. I've currently got the MX5 which is away for winter and my 172.

I'll be honest, I'm just getting into all this. Learning a lot from the forum already.


----------



## AaronGTi

Hi Matty welcome along :thumb:


----------



## mattygraham

Thanks Aaron, have to say there are some really nice cars in the region as I looked through. That Lupo looked really good!


----------



## AaronGTi

Yeah there sure is 

The Lupo looked awesome but the Polo will look the sh1t soon as well


----------



## seany

AaronGTi said:


> Yeah there sure is
> 
> The Lupi looked awesome but the Polo will look the sh1t soon as well


What wheels you going for Aaron?


----------



## seany

mattygraham said:


> Hi all, I'm Matty and I'm just outside St Andrews. I've currently got the MX5 which is away for winter and my Avensis.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm just getting into all this. Learning a lot from the forum already.


Bet the mx5 is a blast round your way in the summer, all those twisty roads everywhere.
Love taking the mini through that way, totally not for the chippy in anstruther,

:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

seany said:


> What wheels you going for Aaron?


Rotiform BLQ's or Schmidt ML's 3-piece.

:thumb:


----------



## mattygraham

seany said:


> Bet the mx5 is a blast round your way in the summer, all those twisty roads everywhere.
> Love taking the mini through that way, totally not for the chippy in anstruther,
> 
> :lol:


Yeah it's great, I can't wait for the summer. I'll have something else by then though. Definitely worth a trip just for the chipper!


----------



## A9X SJ

Im in Glenrothes

Had several cars over the years mainly VW's

Previous Caddy









Current Chariot


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good Chap :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

very nice caddy there


----------



## Guest

Nice van dude


----------



## k9vnd

Just updating mine- front end change and smoked light's.









3 WEEK'S Still unwashed..lol...


----------



## Nickjw01

3 weeks? Is that all. Lol. Looks well. I'm sure I'll recognise it next time I see you around.


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> 3 weeks? Is that all. Lol. Looks well. I'm sure I'll recognise it next time I see you around.


LOL..yep2 day's before i spotted u it was washed.:lol:


----------



## mutch

Hi, i'm Fraser from Crossford just outside Dunfermline but im often in Kirckaldy, Glenrothes and Methil area as i'm a tech for Virgin Media.

Here's the car,


----------



## k9vnd

mutch said:


> Hi, i'm Fraser from Crossford just outside Dunfermline but im often in Kirckaldy, Glenrothes and Methil area as i'm a tech for Virgin Media.


Hay fraser stunning vxr


----------



## mutch

Thanks mate. Been snooping on this for a while so thought I better get signed up.

Spent far to much on cleaning stuff already this month.


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice Fraser thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## mutch

Thanks mate. 

Seen your lupo a few times when Iv been working up your way. Always looked amazing.


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers mate it's on to a new owner now I've got a Polo GTI 1.8T so that will be receiving the full treatment shortly down at Black Magic Detail.


----------



## mutch

Not seen that one yet. Some nice cars up your way. I'm giving mine big clean at the weekend if it stays dry then nearer ther summer i will get it properly detailed.


----------



## AaronGTi

mutch said:


> Not seen that one yet. Some nice cars up your way. I'm giving mine big clean at the weekend if it stays dry then nearer ther summer i will get it properly detailed.


Yeah theres a few good members in Fife.

Here you go..










Im itching to get the machine on it


----------



## gaz_vxr

Though I'm in Aberdeenshire you may well see me kicking about Dunfermline now and again as my folks still live there. Drive a black MK5 GTI - reg ends in PAR.


----------



## seany

mutch said:


> Not seen that one yet. Some nice cars up your way. I'm giving mine big clean at the weekend if it stays dry then nearer ther summer i will get it properly detailed.


Saw your car the other day looked clean. I'm regularly through crossford heading out to my dads. Give us a flash if you see the mini around :wave:


----------



## mutch

That's looks nice aaron. Black looks amazing when it's clean. Hard to keep clean though. 


Where abouts does your dad stay mate? Give me a flash next time you see me.


----------



## davec

Here's a wee pic of my freshly detailed lexus wearing migliore frutta wax.









Give us a flash if you see me! (Only your lights please!)


----------



## mikey_d

Picked my new van up to night still have the evo but use this everyday


----------



## k9vnd

That van look's familliar!!! didn't have a nostril vented bonnet before did it?


----------



## k9vnd

Another motor in town-s31jkd will be on the plate.3hr's total clean and a coat of blackfire afpp.


----------



## cheechy

k9vnd said:


> Another motor in town-s31jkd will be on the plate.3hr's total clean and a coat of blackfire afpp.


Bad news mate. Dont think its going to fit in the garage! :driver:

Looking good!


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good mate who's car is that?


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good mate who's car is that?


The old man finally got his mitt's on one over xmas,so bye bye a4 cab hello hard roof(if u know what i mean)

It's the old man's but when he babysit's the kid's then it's mine for few day's as we generally swap car's instead of taking out the baby seat's and all that.
So private plate going on and booked in for window tint's.

Already had a good going over but am unsure what to finish it with after a good correction come better weather.


----------



## AaronGTi

A nice glass coating  CQUK or something perfect for applying outdide etc


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> A nice glass coating  CQUK or something perfect for applying outdide etc


Have quartz and reload here, so was thinking same boat:thumb:


----------



## mattygraham

My new addition:


----------



## Guest

Clean example mate :thumb:


----------



## seany

Looks good, was that photo taken outside life?


----------



## mattygraham

Cheers. It was taken on the harbour car park in St Andrews. 

Just need to get it properly cleaned.


----------



## seany

Looks like the abbey in Dunfermline. I will be through St Andrews tomorrow for work.


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> Looks good, was that photo taken outside life?


come on seany your showing yer age:lol:.....


----------



## ohms12

seany said:


> Looks good, was that photo taken outside life?


:lol:


----------



## mattygraham

seany said:


> Looks like the abbey in Dunfermline. I will be through St Andrews tomorrow for work.


Ah right ok, I've never been lol.


----------



## mutch

One from today.


----------



## mutch




----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good in the snow


----------



## mutch

Thanks mate. Some mad folk on the roads up there today.


----------



## mattygraham

Looks good Fraser!


----------



## mutch

Cheers Matty. Had a go of a 172 today. Very jealous of you having one. 

Going to keep it?


----------



## Guest

mutch said:


> One from today.


Very nice shot :thumb:


----------



## mutch

Cheers mate.


----------



## AaronGTi

More Fife snow images please lads 

Although none here in Methil :lol:


----------



## mattygraham

mutch said:


> Cheers Matty. Had a go of a 172 today. Very jealous of you having one.
> 
> Going to keep it?


What did you think? Yes mate, I love it. I intend to keep it yeah. Not bad on fuel and pretty quick. Once I have a new set of tires I'll enjoy it more.


----------



## mutch

I thought it was great fun to drive. The power delivery is completely diffrent to the Astra. Made me want one . 

Once the Sunnys are off it will be much better.


----------



## Guest

AaronGTi said:


> More Fife snow images please lads
> 
> Although none here in Methil :lol:


A good 7cm here mate


----------



## AaronGTi

Hmm I'm not believing it :lol:


----------



## Guest

AaronGTi said:


> Hmm I'm not believing it :lol:


Here's proof lol  That's on my doorstep


----------



## AaronGTi

:lol: FS

Any idea what it's like at Amazon?
If it's like that am no gawn!!!!


----------



## Guest

Not to bad according to FB updates  Just up here is getting worse by the minute. Hopefully I get the day off. *Awaiting phonecall from work*


----------



## mutch

I'm at the girlfriends in rosyth just now and there's not a bit of snow.


----------



## Guest

mutch said:


> I'm at the girlfriends in rosyth just now and there's not a bit of snow.


My work is down there and your correct. Nothing what so ever. But up in Kelty/Cowdenbeath there is a good deep covering


----------



## mattygraham

There's still some lying about up this way. Was snowing when I nipped into St Andrews today too.


----------



## mutch

Went up to Blair Adam woods today. It's rather deep. Good for some photos.


----------



## ohms12

Nothing in Dunfermline.


----------



## seany

ohms12 said:


> Nothing in Dunfermline.


There is in linburn grove as I couldnt get out the street :lol:


----------



## mutch

Nothing in crossford.


----------



## mattygraham

Good. I hate snow.


----------



## Guest

Blair Adam woods... Thats where I usually go for some shoots! Few good places around here actually


----------



## mutch

Only made the top car park. Wasn't venturing much further in. Doubt the Astra would have made it back up.


----------



## k9vnd

Just come through kingseat and it's like the land time forgot!blowing a blizzard and deep with snow, come townhill road and through town the road's are perfectly clear.


----------



## ohms12

Should have gone for a drive after work then - the town had nothing really. Most roads were totally clear! Might have a gander tomorrow, if there's any left!


----------



## mattygraham

Just been wet and windy today - but listening to the radio it seemed bad up past Dundee


----------



## k9vnd

How about a "where's the snow in fife and how deep thread"?.... lol..

f**k off snow,want to wash the car!


----------



## mattygraham

Leaving my car wash til the weekend. I've not given it a proper going over since I bought it yet. MX5 needs a good clean eventually


----------



## AaronGTi

I canny fcukin wait to get some time off.
The Polo is badly needing some rotary attention!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

AaronGTi said:


> I canny fcukin wait to get some time off.
> The Polo is badly needing some rotary attention!!


wont be long now Aaron :buffer:


----------



## mutch

Gave the Astra a power hose on Monday. Black already. Was a waste of £1 lol.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> I canny fcukin wait to get some time off.
> The Polo is badly needing some rotary attention!!


Welcome to black car owning:lol:


----------



## ohms12

LADS. It's snowing in my part of Dunfermline (Brucefield Av). Finally.


----------



## Guest

ohms12 said:


> LADS. It's snowing in my part of Dunfermline (Brucefield Av). Finally.


Try coming up to Cowdenbeath. 12cm here at the moment. Awesome but not awesome as wanted to wash the car this weekend


----------



## seany

Stay away from Dunfermline town. Carnegie drive etc its mobbed. Really bad ice on the roads.


----------



## k9vnd

aaronfife said:


> Try coming up to Cowdenbeath. 12cm here at the moment. Awesome but not awesome as wanted to wash the car this weekend


Will second that, as soon as i seen the dog **** on the grass the pressure washer was comming out! now the ****'s covered again! by around 4inch's!:wall:


----------



## ohms12

All washed away in Cowdenbeath now...?


----------



## ScottHannah

Not quite fife but I stay in Falkirk about 20 minutes down the road 

1.9 CDTI SRI 150 astra


----------



## Guest

ohms12 said:


> All washed away in Cowdenbeath now...?


Should take about a week for this to thaw. Just had a look and its still deep as hell. Main roads look fine now though. Just side roads that are covered


----------



## AaronGTi

ScottHannah said:


> Not quite fife but I stay in Falkirk about 20 minutes down the road
> 
> 1.9 CDTI SRI 150 astra


Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## ScottHannah

Cheers mate


----------



## mattygraham

Like that Astra - very smart!


----------



## Guest

They got a nice interior these Astras. Black roof inside - very plush


----------



## cwsq83

Hi folks I used to have a type r but sold it and got a vxr.


----------



## AaronGTi

Looks clean mate. Has the red faded to pink? Maybe just the pic quality.


----------



## jerry318

Don't know how I missed his thread

I'm in Glenrothes and drive this E39 528i Sport


































New Wheels fitted today for a bit of a change


----------



## Guest

Lovely BM dude! Have a soft spot for these and the later models. Wheels really show it off. I like


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good, I prefer the old rims though.
Also 4 tail pipe mod?


----------



## jerry318

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good, I prefer the old rims though.
> Also 4 tail pipe mod?


Think I prefer the old ones too but I will be keeping them and having them refurbished in a few weeks and will probably go back on once the better weather arrives nd the others kept or winters :thumb:


----------



## cwsq83

AaronGTi said:


> Looks clean mate. Has the red faded to pink? Maybe just the pic quality.


It has a little unfortunately, I'm trying to get the colour back.

I've used 105/205 but isn't really doin the job. I've ordered menzerna to see if its any better!


----------



## AaronGTi

105 and 205 are pretty good so maybe try a different technique?


----------



## cheechy

Is this maybe an example of colour fade under the laquer? I've heard of this before and didn't know if it was an urban myth or not!

If true I suppose it wouldnt matter how much work you do it will always look faded.

Or am I talking p*sh?


----------



## AaronGTi

cheechy said:


> Is this maybe an example of colour fade under the laquer? I've heard of this before and didn't know if it was an urban myth or not!
> 
> If true I suppose it wouldnt matter how much work you do it will always look faded.
> 
> Or am I talking p*sh?


I have seen this but only on Milano Red EP3 Honda Civics.

Although not ruling it out for Vauxhall Red I just havent seen it myself.


----------



## k9vnd

Vauxhall's are famed for having flame pink effect, happen's or will happen to any red vauxhall painted car.
Alot of looking after should avoid this though.

I think it's because there's no clear coat over the painted finish, not 100% sure but i have done and seen this on many newer vauxhall's too.


----------



## k9vnd

seany has your motor got the pink towing eye?...


----------



## seany

It does mate. I thought you had a new car yesterday as I saw an audi with almost the exact same on it. K5vnd


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> It does mate. I thought you had a new car yesterday as I saw an audi with almost the exact same on it. K5vnd


No new car yet bud,the vec I've owned for a year next month.
And spotted then lol halbeath road


----------



## mattygraham

Any of you guys do valeting? I'm gonna be preparing one of my cars for sale next month and would like it to be perfect before it goes.


----------



## AaronGTi

mattygraham said:


> Any of you guys do valeting? I'm gonna be preparing one of my cars for sale next month and would like it to be perfect before it goes.


Black Magic Detail :thumb:

www.facebook.com/blackmagicdetail


----------



## mattygraham

Cheers, just given it a like.

Shall get in touch with them at some point


----------



## AaronGTi

mattygraham said:


> Cheers, just given it a like.
> 
> Shall get in touch with them at some point


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## mattygraham

Hang on, I'm assuming you're the man to speak to?


----------



## AaronGTi

mattygraham said:


> Hang on, I'm assuming you're the man to speak to?


Best to speak to Stevie the main man bud


----------



## mattygraham

Ah right nice one, won't be towards the start of March. It's in for MOT etc first


----------



## AaronGTi

Sure mate no worries


----------



## mattygraham

Back on topic - here's my MX5


----------



## seany

Those look awesome with lows and some super shiny wheels. If I wasnt so big I would have one as a summer toy for getting drifty


----------



## mattygraham

They're cracking cars mate.

Unfortunately I'm gonna have to get rid soon as I'm moving and can't keep two cars


----------



## mikey_d

Ma van was from way way down south dude. Also i pick up a new car in thursday will post pics as no longer have the evo the mrs had a fight with a tree and the tree wins every time lol


----------



## k9vnd

Ouch mikey!!!.. were the tot's in the car?


----------



## mikey_d

thankfully not mate it is scary the damage that is inside the car so going for a more family car next bit safer for the kids will get another skyline later on in the year as a toy.. as this has put me right of evos now whole floor par ripped out the car really. was a mess the pic makes it look not to bad but oft was fecked  but only a car at the end of the day the mrs was ok so thats all that matters to me man


----------



## k9vnd

LOL... MVM will take that,hammer's out and a day's knocking it will be on the forecourt the next day!! lol..

And true,but it still hurt's.

However....you can now contemplate on one of these for the mrs..









In fact that saying, if she's anything like mine tenner bet she'd still bring it home buggered!!


----------



## mattygraham

Since I'm moving to Elgin soon:










I bought this on Sunday. Octavia TDI Vrs rep 

MX5 and the 172 have gone now unfortunately.


----------



## mikey_d

k9vnd said:


> LOL... MVM will take that,hammer's out and a day's knocking it will be on the forecourt the next day!! lol..
> 
> And true,but it still hurt's.
> 
> However....you can now contemplate on one of these for the mrs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact that saying, if she's anything like mine tenner bet she'd still bring it home buggered!!


Nearly a tank i got lol 




















She is in need of a good polish any suggestions on stuff to use


----------



## ohms12

Wahey, another BMW owner. What model did you go for?


----------



## mikey_d

530d msport mate


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> 530d msport mate


Stunning, :argie:looking at the same model for a family runaround too!!..

What to use?.. easy..... blackfire afpp followed by midnight sun.. in fact dnt mikey, dnt want to be outshined if we pass each other


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> Wahey, another BMW owner


Yep...wahey... another arrogant bmw owner's **** on the road's


----------



## Ravinder

530d M Sport is going to be my next car. Wanted one for a while now. Has to be a manual though. Like hen's teeth!


----------



## mikey_d

Mine is manual


----------



## mikey_d

K9vnd are you local to me?


----------



## mikey_d

washed clayed washed again now on to a polish and a wax using all meguiers stuff until i buy some other bits and bobs


----------



## ohms12

mikey_d said:


> 530d msport mate


Nice. Probably too big for me, kinda fancy a 330d or something next. Failing that, a Merc C coupe - the new ones are lovely.


----------



## ohms12

k9vnd said:


> Yep...wahey... another arrogant bmw owner's **** on the road's


:buffer:

I actually was hounded by some **** in a Vauxhall of some sort (couldn't see, it was at night) after I got off the lights faster than him at the top end of Halbeath road (near the police station). He continued to flash me, drive about 10cm from my rear bumper right the way along Halbeath road. So I dropped to 20mph, washed my wipers to **** him off and then floored it when the road split to two lanes. 30 seconds later he was back 10cm from my bumper when I slowed down. *facepalm*

Why are people jealous of faster cars than theirs?!


----------



## mikey_d

aaaaaaaaaaaa RAIN!! at least i had finished


----------



## mikey_d

no bad shine  pic from iphone


----------



## mikey_d

blackfire afpp followed by midnight sun.. 

afpp??? sorry dont know all the lingo yet lol  and who makes it ?


----------



## Ravinder

Did you go past me in the Beemer on the a92 today at 11am? You got a private plate on the BMW?


----------



## AaronGTi

mikey_d said:


> blackfire afpp followed by midnight sun..
> 
> afpp??? sorry dont know all the lingo yet lol  and who makes it ?


All Finish Paint Protection.. Made by Blackfire.

Wet Diamond AFPP is their Polymer based sealant and Midnight Sun is the Wax that completes the Wet Ice Over Fire.


----------



## mikey_d

Ravinder said:


> Did you go past me in the Beemer on the a92 today at 11am? You got a private plate on the BMW?


wasnt me bud a was on the a92 at around 3 mate and the plat is not on the car yet


----------



## mikey_d

AaronGTi said:


> All Finish Paint Protection.. Made by Blackfire.
> 
> Wet Diamond AFPP is their Polymer based sealant and Midnight Sun is the Wax that completes the Wet Ice Over Fire.


thanks Aaron still trying to get my head around all the key type words... if we were talking engines and gearboxes then thats ma lingo lol


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> K9vnd are you local to me?


Am dead bang centre of dunfermline town bud, just up from the carnegie.


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> :buffer:
> 
> I actually was hounded by some **** in a Vauxhall of some sort (couldn't see, it was at night) after I got off the lights faster than him at the top end of Halbeath road (near the police station). He continued to flash me, drive about 10cm from my rear bumper right the way along Halbeath road. So I dropped to 20mph, washed my wipers to **** him off and then floored it when the road split to two lanes. 30 seconds later he was back 10cm from my bumper when I slowed down. *facepalm*
> 
> Why are people jealous of faster cars than theirs?!


Well definately wouldn't have been me bud,i would've passed and done the same...ttcchhh these insignia washer's seem to drench
In all honesty,it's dunfermline and there is litteratly a hundred ****'s on the road. And looking at your post i take it you were in the right hand lane at the light's after the police roundabout and had to cut in? where it's the left hand to cut in when you look at road marking's! had a few at that point too.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> All Finish Paint Protection.. Made by Blackfire.
> 
> Wet Diamond AFPP is their Polymer based sealant and Midnight Sun is the Wax that completes the Wet Ice Over Fire.


Thank's aaron, just told everyone my secret!!!!

Yep am happy with the 2 and just a wash and going over with wet diamond polymer mabey once a fortnight. Better weather am going to try out the crystal again after correcting or use the quartz for the april-summer time.


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> View attachment 28803


Love it!!!! get it slammed and on 20" bbs ch-r's


----------



## ohms12

k9vnd said:


> Well definately wouldn't have been me bud,i would've passed and done the same...ttcchhh these insignia washer's seem to drench
> In all honesty,it's dunfermline and there is litteratly a hundred ****'s on the road. And looking at your post i take it you were in the right hand lane at the light's after the police roundabout and had to cut in? where it's the left hand to cut in when you look at road marking's! had a few at that point too.


Haha, yeah. Love doing the washer thing. Yeah it was exactly at that point, I had to cut in.. and he was too slow. Far, far too many fannies on the roads round here, does my nut in.


----------



## mikey_d

k9vnd said:


> Am dead bang centre of dunfermline town bud, just up from the carnegie.


Dud u have a vectra a black one if so your the mysterious flasher lol  am just round in duloch park mate


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> Dud u have a vectra a black one if so your the mysterious flasher lol  am just round in duloch park mate


Yea spotted u a few times in the evo.:wave: be the one in my avitar pic.


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> Haha, yeah. Love doing the washer thing. Yeah it was exactly at that point, I had to cut in.. and he was too slow. Far, far too many fannies on the roads round here, does my nut in.


You need to get mikey to install launch control


----------



## ohms12

Good idea, my clutch is on it's way out anyway. One last hurrah?!


----------



## mikey_d

A can do clutches aswell lol  

Allways wondered who it was in the vectra lol allways looked good


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> A can do clutches aswell lol
> 
> Allways wondered who it was in the vectra lol allways looked good


I alway's thought you'd knew bud you are only one of 2 running about..................no there's only one other yellow evo running around town now:lol:


----------



## k9vnd

ohms12 said:


> Good idea, my clutch is on it's way out anyway. One last hurrah?!


Perfect time for clutch upgrade,launch control and a b&m short shifter.


----------



## mutch

I have to agree there are far to many twats in Dunfermline. All driving some chaved up shed of a car and all want to race.


----------



## AaronGTi

Come to Methil then it's like 1995 again with all the Corsas :wall:


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Come to Methil then it's like 1995 again with all the Corsas :wall:


Hay..is it pick on vauxhall owner's week?


----------



## k9vnd

mutch said:


> I have to agree there are far to many twats in Dunfermline. All driving some chaved up shed of a car and all want to race.


Get them everywhere bud, just need to get a car quick enough to get away and that way they won't bother you as you'll be mile's in front of them and enjoy as they effortlessly try to catch up


----------



## mutch

I usually leave the behind but I this damp weather pushing 310 foot pounds of torque through the front wheels makes for some slippery get aways from lights. 

Hopefully in the dryer weather the vxr will come in to it's own abs leave the Saxos for dead


----------



## Nickjw01

What kind of VXR have you got Mutch?


----------



## Mtpagey

^^

Please don't be a corsa...? For some reason the only thing i like about them is the front seats. Just not a fan of the exterior styling at all. Do like the rest of the VXR range though :argie:

I've finally splashed out and changed my daily from the 206 to a fiesta zetec s - much happier now  Even happier once Stevie worked his magic on the interior :thumb:!

Needs a good polish to get rid of previous over-spray but that can wait on some warmer weather first.For now it's had a scratch/missing paint sorted on the front wing. New drivers mirror casing has been ordered and my plate being transferred onto it before i can get the pug sold. Will post some pictures up in the morning but its this shape


----------



## ohms12

A VXR..... Ford?!

You're not one of those guys that puts an M badge on a non-M BMW are you?


----------



## mutch

It's a Astra. In arden blue . 

I used to have a mk5 zetec s. there great cars. I love them. There like go karts .


----------



## Mtpagey

Got a real soft spot for that shape of astra, nice one! Best colour too 

Yeah the fiesta's nice an chuckable. The peugeot was perfect for what i needed (commuter and general mile muncher) but boy it got boring!


----------



## k9vnd

mutch said:


> I usually leave the behind but I this damp weather pushing 310 foot pounds of torque through the front wheels makes for some slippery get aways from lights.
> 
> Hopefully in the dryer weather the vxr will come in to it's own abs leave the Saxos for dead


And i only thought the vec vxr was **** in the wet, even upgraded the tyre's to the best of the best with the same result..back end swing when wet.

That saying the sri vvt stick's better than the vxr ever did, the last zaf gsi was a different story,for all the tuning it got i could'nt seem to get the traction 100% so it was 3rd gear wheelspin all the way in any damp weather,corner's and hairpin's it stuck like glue!


----------



## Ravinder

I can't wait to get the Rover back on the road and have some fun on the B roads.  Hopefully the weather will be better soon...well warmer at least.


----------



## mutch

The astra does spin a lot, I need better tyre's and maybe a diff if the boss will let me .

Its great fun in the dry. No where near as bad as Clarkson made out, and mines running more power than standard .


----------



## mikey_d

Forgot to post this up the other day this was like quater of the boot lid


----------



## davec

any of you guys recommend somewhere to get a wheel bearing replaced?, the noise is driving me mad!!!


----------



## k9vnd

davec said:


> any of you guys recommend somewhere to get a wheel bearing replaced?, the noise is driving me mad!!!


TRIX in dunfermline, am sure dougie would tackle that no prob's at a fair price.


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> Forgot to post this up the other day this was like quater of the boot lid


Wait till you've spent the whole weekend cleaning,claying,polishing waxing the whole hog ball's out 48hrs detailing the damn thing only to have it mocket again 15min later taking it for a spin:lol:

Welcome to black car ownership mikey!!!


----------



## davec

k9vnd said:


> Wait till you've spent the whole weekend cleaning,claying,polishing waxing the whole hog ball's out 48hrs detailing the damn thing only to have it mocket again 15min later taking it for a spin:lol:
> 
> Welcome to black car ownership mikey!!!


i'll never have a black car again!!!:wall:


----------



## davec

wee bit off topic but does anyone know any decent gyms that arent full of posers?! i'm looking for more of a free weights/bodybuilding gym.


----------



## mikey_d

Had a few black cars every time i swear never again lol gluten for punishment ill just drop it with you for the weekend


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> i'll never have a black car again!!!:wall:


Why not?

Looks amazinh when hologram free :thumb:


----------



## davec

The salt on the roads take about 100yds to make it look manky again!!!


----------



## Ravinder

davec said:


> wee bit off topic but does anyone know any decent gyms that arent full of posers?! i'm looking for more of a free weights/bodybuilding gym.


Gym 64 in Dunfermline?


----------



## mikey_d

Well cleaned the car again today thats it been washed nearly every day lol but got a wee wash polish wax hoover windows done today


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Why not?
> 
> Looks amazinh when hologram free :thumb:


It's for that reason i WILL be getting a black bm, black simply look's stunning when finished and by far the easiest to maintain.Everything noticible so you can achieve a 100% flawless finish.


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> Had a few black cars every time i swear never again lol gluten for punishment ill just drop it with you for the weekend


Would'nt say that mikey, as soon as the gf see's this she will jump on the chance.... instead of getting the car cleaned you will be the personal babysitter for the 3 wein's and the gf and i will be f**cking off for the day:lol:

And yes probably in your motor as to keep mine tip top:lol:


----------



## mikey_d

LoL that prob be easier than cleaning this bloody thing am becoming obsessed with having it clean


----------



## k9vnd

mikey_d said:


> LoL that prob be easier than cleaning this bloody thing am becoming obsessed with having it clean


:lol: Soon be going like this-

:buffer: :doublesho :argie: :detailer: :buffer: :doublesho :argie: :detailer: :buffer: :buffer: :argie: :detailer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :argie: :detailer:  :buffer: :argie: :detailer: :buffer: :argie: :detailer:  :detailer:  

:lol:


----------



## mikey_d

No doubt man every time there is dirt near it am out washing lol. Need to refurb the wheels when a get the time tho they bugging my happynes lol. And order some new pads for my machine polisher.


----------



## mattygraham

Quick update


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2

Sent from my Nexus 4 using my large digit !


----------



## Sonea Fifer

Hi there, just joined -I'm in Rosyth and here a couple of pics of my car:


----------



## AaronGTi

Hi and welcome thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Nickjw01

Been a member for a while, but not posted in this thread. Met a few of you guys, hopefully meet a few more this year. I stay in Dunfermline and have seen K9 VND floating about a few times, always clean I might add.



















Bit of 04:30 beading on the way to work.


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice Nick, like that colour tbh. :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Looking tidy nick 

However with this weather on/off/on/off snow av been out and in more time's than madonna's ****, so for the past fortnight ive left it. and it's just cost me over £1500 at curtis so it's in the bad book's!!..


----------



## Dave Wood

*New Fife member*

Hi all, new member from Glenrothes. 
Candy White Scirocco R.


----------



## AaronGTi

Hi Dave

Looking great mate love the Scirocco especially the R.


----------



## Dave Wood

Thanks Aaron

Only had the car a few weeks but it's a fantastic motor, just needing a good machine polish to get it really shiny!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## AaronGTi

Yup can't beat spending the hours burnishing eh


----------



## Dave Wood

Yes indeed, looking to invest in a Das6 and spend a good few hours locked in the garage!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Get a rotary


----------



## Dave Wood

Never machine polished before mate, so looking to get the easiest polisher to use, hence the dual action.


----------



## mikey_d

So who's been out cleaning yesterday since it was nice


----------



## Dave Wood

Was going to wash the car today.


----------



## AaronGTi

Yip, quick wash and a play with BMD's new test waxes.
Super oily show wax, high carnauba content wax & a super hydrophobic synthetic wax.


----------



## mikey_d

Wee purchase today


----------



## davec

spent the past few days refining the lexus. used nanotech nano super gloss polish, really easy to use and really long working time, perfect for jewelling.:buffer: topped it off with dodo juice SNH, talk about hydrophobic!! the cars bl00dy waterproof!! pics to follow!


----------



## mikey_d

Nickjw01 said:


> Been a member for a while, but not posted in this thread. Met a few of you guys, hopefully meet a few more this year. I stay in Dunfermline and have seen K9 VND floating about a few times, always clean I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of 04:30 beading on the way to work.


Do you stay around the doloch park area?? Seen the car a few times


----------



## k9vnd

Looking good aaron, could have given you the bh if i knew you were looking for it mikey!
Mine's half done as the rain put work's off today!!! Plus just been told our new house is ready so will be all go in the next few week's.


----------



## mikey_d

need to get you round or up to the unit some time for some tips lol


----------



## mikey_d

double post


----------



## mikey_d

The car yesterday needs tyres doing used megs 205 and megs was





















My little helper


----------



## AaronGTi

Can't really see the pics tbh..


----------



## Nickjw01

Yeah I do K9. Stay just opposite Tesco.


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> Yeah I do K9. Stay just opposite Tesco.


Was mikey that asked nick but good to know as the uncle only stay's a few more door's down,so next time am passing it's inspection time:detailer::lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Will pop round with a better camera mickey:lol: and if that was you flashing on halbeath road few night's back then ad say it's looking fine, f**king shinier than mine hence why i need to move town


----------



## Nickjw01

Whoops


----------



## mikey_d

Thaught i had seen the car nick love that car looks stunning i stay just along the road mate. 

Haha a used to have a decent camera sold it due to not using it lol just use my phone now


----------



## Monkeyboy

Mikey were you crossing the forth road bridge on Sunday ??


----------



## Nickjw01

mikey_d said:


> Thaught i had seen the car nick love that car looks stunning i stay just along the road mate.
> 
> Haha a used to have a decent camera sold it due to not using it lol just use my phone now


Pop in and say hello next time your past. I'm always out doing something to car


----------



## mikey_d

Im sure i was monkeyboy a will do nick


----------



## mikey_d

Spent today using the new products i bought last week must say they are allot better than what iv been using previously


----------



## AaronGTi

What did you get Mikey?


----------



## mikey_d

Poor boys black hole and nattys wax mate


----------



## AaronGTi

Black hole isnt very nice to use is it, really dont see much of a result with it either.


----------



## mikey_d

A thaught it was very easy mate and using them to and claying my car has turned it around had a few comments today like car looks 100x better than before. What would you recommend? Just getting started in this game so knowledge is key lol


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Black hole isnt very nice to use is it, really dont see much of a result with it either.


Last time i said that i got slated in a thread, and tobh aaron i couldn't agree more.:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Blackfire GEP is a much better cleanser.


----------



## marc147

Was in fife the other day with my 147


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Blackfire GEP is a much better cleanser.


 And Yet Its The Only Blackfire Product I Use That I Cant Rate Yet, Between This And The Raceglaze Cleaner Am Stuck Between The 2.


----------



## AaronGTi

I definitely wanna try Polishangel Esclate Lotion, been told its outstanding!


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> I definitely wanna try Polishangel Esclate Lotion, been told its outstanding!


Invincable is on my list


----------



## AaronGTi

Quality!

Im still in two minds whether to go down the Polishangel or ArtDeShine route on my car.

ADS for that glassy look with ultimate water behaviour and ability to keep cleaner for longer, or Polishangel Master Sealant followed by Famous for the ultimate depth and wet look, real show finish. Also could try Master Sealant with BMD's new show wax, that leaves an incredibly oily wet finish.

So many decisions :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Too many you mean..lol... got some zanio so trying out them failing that then the gf got me the 22ple vx1 pro kit but am wanting to do a light correction and in two minds whether to have the bumper resprayed after a little incident
Plus the weather too...whens it comming?


----------



## k9vnd

Keep going full circle and back to blackfire mind you


----------



## mutch

spotted k9vnd at the odeon round about on Saturday at the back of 4. Car was looking nice, I was in my very dirty virgin van.


----------



## mac1459

hi guys , found this thread ,so thought i pop up a few pics


----------



## k9vnd

mac1459 said:


> hi guys , found this thread ,so thought i pop up a few pics


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## mac1459

K9vnd ,i see your vectra c member, i am MACVVT,


----------



## k9vnd

mac1459 said:


> K9vnd ,i see your vectra c member, i am MACVVT,


:thumb:same as car reg bud


----------



## AaronGTi

Well it's polishing time for the polo gti for the next 3 days at BMD :thumb:


----------



## mikey_d

Spotted k9vnd tesco dunfermline car was looking good mine was minging was just back from abrrdeen


----------



## k9vnd

Believe or not mikey mine was too, not had any attention as been back and forth with box's ect ect for moving house. Nowhere to wash it now so need to install a tap when i get settled in.lol.

Only noticed yours as looking for a 5 serie's and the hid light's set it off:argie: just missed a 2.2 at simpson motor's for £5600 too with 67thou on clock, again black:wall: missed by 2 day's.


----------



## A9X SJ

A9X SJ said:


> Im in Glenrothes
> 
> Had several cars over the years mainly VW's
> 
> Previous Caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Chariot


No longer have this

We now a new Volkswagen Scirocco (White)


----------



## darelleeeee

Hey guys & girls! thought I'd post a few pics of my daily George. I'm from Kirkcaldy 




Some idiot keyed it though...

and this is my boyfriends e30...


----------



## Mtpagey

Golf looks to begin crackin' nick! Don't think I've seen it about though, will keep an eye out


----------



## mikey_d

Well lads no longer have the 5 series I went back to a evo then to a m3 but now in a x5  
So having to start again getting the car up to scratch who wants to lend a hand lol tea and biscuits by the bucket load 

Anyway just wondering if there is any good tips on getting the black trim around the windows back up to scratch


----------



## AaronGTi

mikey_d said:


> Well lads no longer have the 5 series I went back to a evo then to a m3 but now in a x5
> So having to start again getting the car up to scratch who wants to lend a hand lol tea and biscuits by the bucket load
> 
> Anyway just wondering if there is any good tips on getting the black trim around the windows back up to scratch


Tea, buscuits n £400 n youve got a deal


----------



## mikey_d

AaronGTi said:


> Tea, buscuits n £400 n youve got a deal


Lol £400 worth of biscuits


----------



## mikey_d

Well after 2 days its finally getting there just need to figure out how to get the gloss black parts that run along the windows and up the sides back to gloss black as thay look all discolourd and watermarked


----------



## CarPro.UK

mikey_d said:


> Well after 2 days its finally getting there just need to figure out how to get the gloss black parts that run along the windows and up the sides back to gloss black as thay look all discolourd and watermarked


Yeah- these are a nightmare. Often the result of caustic cleaners used in the past. Can you get a picture up of the damage and we can start to problem solve. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## b9rgo1234

mikey_d said:


> Well after 2 days its finally getting there just need to figure out how to get the gloss black parts that run along the windows and up the sides back to gloss black as thay look all discolourd and watermarked


I used Meguirs ScratchX with a CG Green Hexlogic pad with a rotary around 1000rpm. It was a massive improvement given the time I had.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

GolfFanBoy said:


> Live in Balmullo and commute to work in Markinch :car:


Replaced with a MK7 GT:-


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Twisterboy

Not strictly from fife but my wife comes from fife, drive a 61 plate Yaris SR.

Davy


----------



## Sonea Fifer

Hey guys - traded in my Fiesta ZS I posted a few pages back and am now running around in this:









I've managed to tidy up the paint work after a day spent with clay bar, polish and wax. Also used Fabsil on the fabric roof - now the roof is watertight but I can't get the rain to bead on it same as the paint work - any suggestions would be most welcome . . . . . . .


----------



## AaronGTi

Where in Fife?


----------



## Sonea Fifer

Hi there

I'm in Rosyth


----------



## k9vnd

Noticed a fair few car's lately around the fife area, especially a yellow seat leon cupra r..yum... but what's this "keepitclean" moto? New club? forum? or just ebay buy's... tried looking online but there's no direct forum.


----------



## AaronGTi

Ive heard of it but no idea what it is :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Well I think it's pretty cool, an up to date moto that clearly get's noticed all be with no direction where it come's from. Mabey another whizzer rethink to boost popularity.


----------



## fifer807

> now the roof is watertight but I can't get the rain to bead on it same as the paint work - any suggestions would be most welcome . . . . . . .


Gtecniq I1 smart fabric. It has to be applied correctly though.


----------



## mutch

Keep it clean is a group ran out if Dunfermline. It's mostly about stanced cars, seen one of their members (my friend) washing his car with the brush attachment at a petrol station.


----------



## b8-sline

I'm from kirkcaldy and this is my car.


----------



## k9vnd

mutch said:


> seen one of their members (my friend) washing his car with the brush attachment at a petrol station.


Nothing wrong with that bud, been doing the same last 2 week's give's me something to do when the weather get's better and put's the product's used to the test


----------



## Kimo

I'll be ok fife a couple of times this year for a week at a time seeing my brother

Think it's called Ely? Nearish to St. Andrews?

I'll look out for some clean cars


----------



## AaronGTi

Kimo73 said:


> I'll be ok fife a couple of times this year for a week at a time seeing my brother
> 
> Think it's called Ely? Nearish to St. Andrews?
> 
> I'll look out for some clean cars


Elie :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

AaronGTi said:


> Elie :thumb:


That's the one 

I'll be camping there and visiting my brother in Colinsburgh


----------



## k9vnd

b8-sline said:


> I'm from kirkcaldy and this is my car.


That's stunning!... driving the old man's 2.0t and seeing this must say ive developed a craving for the s4 advant...... still counting copper's though:lol:


----------



## boost monster

Hi guys I'm from west fife and here are my cars.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Loving the RS


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good nice RS also :thumb:


----------



## furryultra

Hi guys
Greetings from sunny Kirkcaldy 
Here's my old 'works like a dog' Focus ST170 , it's my second one and was procured from an old car sales colleague for £500 . Been to the moon and back but since I kept my full leather recaro interior and wheels from my old(er) one it'll do as a wee project and good for practicing the machine polishing on until I'm brave enough to to take the DAS-6 onto my Panther Black ST3 .

I'll post some pics up of the ST3 once it's been machine polished after visiting Robdom this weekend coming for my intro to machine polishing course .

Hope the pic posts ok as I'm a total newbie to this.

Great forum and great to see so many Fifers on it

Cheers for now

Furryultra


----------



## rowbo

I need to update my info for this thread 

No longer in leven , live in St Andrews now 
No longer have the civic type R 
Now have this








BMW M135i


----------



## Black Magic Detail

rowbo said:


> I need to update my info for this thread
> 
> No longer in leven , live in St Andrews now
> No longer have the civic type R
> Now have this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW M135i


Very nice ,moving up in the world :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

Black Magic Detail said:


> Very nice ,moving up in the world :thumb:


Trying to haha cheers Stevie


----------



## furryultra

Wee update with a pic of the ST3 , hopefully after robdom's course today and a little bit machine polishing it'll come up even better than it is !!


----------



## Pistonhead

Live in sunny St Andrews!
Here's my two


----------



## AaronGTi

^^^ very nice


----------



## AaronGTi

Bump :buffer:


----------

